# BarredRockMomma (I'm still here)



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 3, 2011)

I am in northern Utah just south of Salt Lake City. I live with my parents and two children, one of each. I am single and have decided that focusing on my children and my health is more important that dating. Of course The Lord may change that tomorrow.  I would call my farm a work in progress. I have chickens and goats and am just starting to get into breeding. I am hoping to have all the chickens set up for breeding by spring and the goats next fall. At this point all the building that I have done is by looking around the yard and making do with what I have on hons. I am starting a business building chicken coops and housing for goats.

I couldn't tell you what inspired me to start on this project but I am glad that I have taken up the hobby/job. Just like my human children my animal children take a lot of my time even when I am at work. I have knowledge in many areas and am always looking for more knowledge on all things farm. Part if the reason for all of this was to provide more food for my family that I could feel good about feeding them. When the weather turns cold and I have more time I love to knit, make stained glass art and paint. I love giving all the knowledge that I have to others. 

OK now for the short answers. 

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine? Yes
25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be? Right where I am 
39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits? Yes they have it used to be that if I was up before 9 I had some where to be now if I sleep past 9 I am probably sick.


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2011)

Animals are healing in so many ways.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure where I would be today without them, so many days they are the only thing that keeps me in a good place mentaly.


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2011)

I understand completely.  I started seriously expanding my farm 18 months ago.  I was grieving the loss of my father...had just quit a job that was a horrible predicament...dealing with an illness that pulls me down.  My critters brighten my day every day.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 3, 2011)

Them and the online worlds of BYC and BYH were others understand.


----------



## 77Herford (Oct 3, 2011)

Animals and family are my glue.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 4, 2011)

Last night my goats got to experience a weather change. With the wind, temp drop and a little rain. I am suprised how well they handled it, they calmly went into the barn/coop and stood in the door way a watched what was happening. As soon as the chickens gave the all clear they were out and back to eating thier trees. This morning they were running the goat X-games angain. Through the barn out into the yard up and around the palyground, across the bench and anything else more than 6 inches off the ground and back to the start line in the barn. I got to sit a watch them at this for 10 mintues or so. Then on my second visit my little Rosy decided to see what the rivites on my jeans taste like. It took me a bit to figure out what she was doing because she was so gentel about it, it seem more like she was resting her nose on me. Now I am off to be mommy for the humans, can't wait until I get back and can go watch my non-human children.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 5, 2011)

It is raining like crazy and I am stuck at work. My new little ND does are at home in thier first rain storm and I so wish I could leave to be with them and see how they are handling it.   Are the inside watching the rain from the door way or maybe they are out playing in it, maybe, probley not.  I want to see how they are handling the storm. (will update after I get home and check on them)


----------



## elevan (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sure they've tucked themselves in and I doubt that they'd even think of venturing out into the rain.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 5, 2011)

Well my little ones surprised me.  When I first got home they were inside eating breakfast leftovers so I went ahead a gave them their dinner. I went in and had my dinner and when I went to check again they were both out in the rain like it was nothing new. I guess I am going to have to watch them close when the snow gets here.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 7, 2011)

Last night I was running late going out to put the girls to bed. While closing up the coop/barn I heard a little kitten crying. (We have a wild momma cat that we have been trying to catch to get her fixed, seeing as to the best of my knowledge in the last 18 mos to 2 years she has had at least 3 litters that I know of.  pet peeve people who don't care for thier animals) So I hear the crying and grab a flashlight out of the coop. Go out of the chicken/goat yard through the dog yard and around to the horse yard. I look through the junk car out there and find a 2 to 3 wk old kitten. Of course she had to come inside with me because she is so little and it was so cold last night. My first though was bring her in for the night and look for a home this morning.  Well DD helped me with her last night including feeding at 1am  so I don't think she will be going anywere . Just what I need to add to the farm. I will post pics as soon as I get home.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

Here kitty, kitty...  



You may not think you need that kitten...but sometimes life has a way of surprising you with what you don't think you need when you really do need it.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh we totally need pictures!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 9, 2011)

I will post pictures soon. Lucy as she's been named is doing great and growing like a kitten should.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your new addition!  Elevan is right.  Sometimes things happen for a reason that at the time you have no clue why.  

Can't wait to see pics of Lucy.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 9, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures for every one to  over and fall in  with


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Oct 9, 2011)

OMG... It's a cutie wootie litte fuzzy wuzzy kitty kins with its little pink tongue stickin' out.  SQUEEEEE!!! 


 um I mean that's a really cute kitten


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 9, 2011)

She is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Oct 9, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> OMG... It's a cutie wootie litte fuzzy wuzzy kitty kins with its little pink tongue stickin' out.  SQUEEEEE!!!
> 
> 
> um I mean that's a really cute kitten


----------



## elevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 10, 2011)

The weekend has come and gone before I was ready for Monday. Our little Lucy is doing great, she is eating, drinking, pooping and walking around more. We saw the momma kitty last night but were unable to find where she has the rest of the kittens.  We will keep looking and when we find them we will bring them all in and find good homes for them and take momma to get fixed. Also last night Lucy and DD stayed in thier room all night so I got some good sleep in.  DD woke up a fed Lucy and kept her warm all night, when I check in on them before I left for work they were cruled up together sleeping.

My Rosy has learned a new trick. When I sit on my bench in the yard she comes and curls up on my lap to get loved while she chews her cud. I think she is doning this for two reasons 1) my lap is warm and dry, the ground is cold a wet right now. 2) If dhe is in my lap I can't love Jasy or anyone else in the yard. What ever the reason I love it  any time an animal wants me to love them. More adventures to come. In the next week I will be doubling the goat/chicken yard. Making the goats a barn in the coop, building a coop for my new business, finish regestering my business with the state and building goat shelters in the new part of the yard and figuring out how to keep the chickens out of the goat feed and the goats out of the chicken feed (they love the BOSS in the chicken feeder) 

I guess I should get back to work and stop looking at BYH and BYC. Happy Monday to all :bun


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 10, 2011)

Weekends always go twice as fast in my house as well.  

Lucy is a sweetie.  Glad she and your DD are doing well together.   And you got your needed rest.   Hoping you can round up the rest, along with Mom Cat, to 1. get good homes for the kittens, and 2. stop Mom from creating more.  

Ms. Rosy sounds like a VERY smart goat.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 12, 2011)

Yesterday afternoon our sweet Lucy left us. We are no sure what happened other than the puppy, an 11mo old 75# border collie, most likely got her wanting to play with her. DD (Isabelle) found her and it looked like she had been given a good cleaning with a puppy tounge and didn't surive it. We are still looking for the momma and the rest of the litter. DD has been promised a new kitten in 2 weeks if we don't find the others. Prayers are needed for  all of us to get through this time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Lucy.  

 to all


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you for all the  and  we are doing a bit better today.


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm late, but sorry to hear about Lucy.  Glad your all feeling better.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 15, 2011)

Well we stopped looking for the kittens. Every night when I would take DD out with me to get all the girls in bed we would see momma kitty. Each time I asked her "Where are the babies momma?" Then today I was taking a back of scratch out to the yard and I heard kittens. After looking around for a bit I found them behind the old freezer we use as animal food storage. After setting things up inside I gathered them all up. There are four of them 2 little bob tailed calico girls, a black, gray, and brown tabby girl and one little orage tabby boy. The pictures will be up soon becasue I know babies aren't real until there are pictures.


----------



## daisychick (Oct 15, 2011)

Must see the calico bob tail girls....    Glad you found them.  Hopefully they will do great now that you have them inside.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad to hear you found the kittens.  Love calicos.  Had one when I was younger but had to get rid of it because my sister was allergic.   Highsight:  Should have gotten rid of the sister but Mom liked her best.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 16, 2011)

I must add that we found one more last night another litle orange tabby. Pics will be here as soon as the goats get breakfast.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 16, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Glad to hear you found the kittens.  Love calicos.  Had one when I was younger but had to get rid of it because my sister was allergic.   Highsight:  Should have gotten rid of the sister but Mom liked her best.


When I was younger it I would have tried to get rid of the sister. Now I don't think I would. After we spent several years living more that 600 miles apart (both in the military and stationed far a part) I can now say that my little sister is my best friend.


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 16, 2011)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you have bonded closely with your sister.  That's nice.  Doesn't happen in all situations.  Some get jealous and try to take everything away from other siblings.  Especially when a sister makes an advancement on my DH at her OWN wedding reception.  And you have no idea her words AND actions against my Son.   

But anyway, can't wait to see the pics of the new kitties.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 16, 2011)

Here are our four new kitties. I don't have the last one we found because he found a new home before I could get pictures.
Callie







Percy






Luna






Violet


----------



## elevan (Oct 16, 2011)

CUTE!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 17, 2011)

Sweet!   Good Luck with them.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 26, 2011)

Just a little update on life. The four little kittens are doing great. Percy the only boy in the group has almost doubbled in size in the 10 days he's been inside. DD has been dong a good job of caring for them and will get to keep one. I am still torn about finding homes for all three of the others or keeping one for myself  DD has also made friends with the momma kitty, she now will sit at the back gate to the chicken/goat yead and cry to be let in/out and loves to be petted by any one. This morning I swear that someone feed all my animals a large dose of caffnee. The dog, the kittens, and the all were running around like crazy and wanting me to touch, hold, and love them  I love them all but enough is enough.

Over the last two weekends with the help of my sister's boyfriend build a great little goat house. The BF is a house framer so the roof is strong enough for the lttle goaties to do a brodway musical on it with out it so much as flexing  . This weekend I will get the inside walls and the doors put on it, so that the goats will get one side for sleeping and thier feed. On the other side I will have room to store thier feed. I plan on making a little cat door on the feed side, so that this winter momma kitty can sleep in there and stay warm. This way I also have a pest control agent that is living on site to control the mouse population . I will add pictures as soon as it is finished. 

The other thing that I have managed to do in the last week or so is to teach myself how to crochet doilies  . I all ready could make simple dish clothes ect. but had never tried to make rounds and I did it. Again I will post pictures of the finished projects at some point.


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving BRM


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 27, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all my backyard heard family. Every thing here is going great, the goats are filling out just right. My Rosie still thinks she is a lap goat and Jazy is slowly starting to want more human time. Rosie thinks that head butting roosters is a fun game and takes a run at them every time they start picking on the little hens. At work I have received a promotion from cashier to shipping and receiving clerk, the money is nice but I miss my farm family.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats on the promotion.  Glad you found your kitties, and hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 27, 2011)

Not only did I find the kitties I found them all good homes


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 17, 2012)

OK I think that I am now back to the forums, now that crazyness that is Christmas is over for another 10 months. All of the goats and chickens are doing great my Rosey still thinks that she is a lap goat and must be held when I sit down in thier yard, I have the hoof shaped brusies to prove her determination. It is slowly getting better now she only tries to sit on me every second or third time I'm in the yard. And it is only about once a week she tries to play Queen of the hill on my back. Her herd mate Jazzy is starting to come over and ask to be loved before she would run a way now on occation she will try and push Rosey out of the way to get a love. . 

I am looking into starting my own business selling coops with the laying hens included, but that is another entry for a day when the brain is working in a proper maner.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 14, 2012)

Here is a long time comming update. I have found and purchased 2 bucks and a wether. The older buck Beau Tye will be comming home on Friday  I plan to breed Rosie to Beau in the next month to 6 weeks. Jazzy will be breed this fall for spring babies, I wil be posting lots as it all comes to be, I know I will have a ton of questions for everyone to answer. I am also planning on getting a third doe, the kidding date is April 10th so fingers crossed that there will be a doe for me. I have also join both ADGA and AGS and was lucky enough to get my hear name and tattoo with both of them. Also for the first time ever I am letting my kids fly alone to Cal. to spend a week with grandma, still not sure I'm ready for that.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 19, 2012)

Well after a long four day weekend. My breed program can begin. Beau-Tye is now at his new home . (I will post pics as soon as I can) My girls think he is the best thing I have brought home ever (they were both in heat when we got home) or at least wanted me to think that. Silly goats


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 19, 2012)

GRRR My work computer won't pull pictures from my phone to post them . I will have to try somthing else.  I will not use the baseball bat to fix the computer  RTG I think that my Beau-Tye would fit in with your goats. Last night he was a bug snott. Unless I was sitting in the goat house with him (and it was raining and snowing all day and night) he screamed like someone was killing him.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 19, 2012)

A few pictures. More to come when I get to a better computer

In his new home.






A little closer pic





From last summer


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 19, 2012)

He is a cutie, and he needs to meet Whitney she is the same way


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 20, 2012)

Last night I was adding more bedding for him. Thinking that could have been part of his issue. Well I learned what it is like to have a Nigerian Buck as a farm hand.  It is almost as useful as a 9mo kitten as a laundry helper. I did manage to get his bed finished, with only minor causualties the strings on my hoodie and my shoe laces.  I wish I could have taken pitcures of the event but I think he may have tried to eat the camera too. 

Next week my other buck Apollo and my wether Capoine will be comming home as well!   So more pictues and stories to come I am sure.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 20, 2012)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 21, 2012)

We have progress   Last night when I got home from work I went to work on the girls shed, just a simple three sided structure. I add a wall to half of the opening and placed the bedding behind the new wall and thier feed in the open side. When it was time for bed they both bolted for the chicken house, where they have been sleeping. It took a bit to get them out again and close the door with them outside, but I did it. After that we all sat and talked and they got loves when they where being nice to Miss Kitty (the new barn cat that showed up last month) then I told them it was bed time and left the yard. Well I went out about 9 and listened, and there was no goats talking.  it worked the goats now sleep in the goat houses and the chickens sleep in the chicken house  I just hope it lasts


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

I had to move the gate to the chickens outside the goat pen so I don't have to fight goats to feed the  chickens  and rabbits it is so much easier now


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is the report from my mom.  

not sure that the girls got any sleep last night. I just went out there because Beau was making a lot of noise. Could not see the girls. Found them under the table in the coop. neither one got up. Jazzy lifted her head and looked around but Rosie only opened an eye saw me and went back to sleep.

  

silly girls you were supposed to sleep in the shed last night :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 21, 2012)

keep trying


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 22, 2012)

Well last night it was easier to get the goats to stay out of the chicken house. But this morning the girls were once again asking to go back in the coop.  So I will wait for the morning report on how things are going. Only 4 days until the new babies come home  they will be bottle babies for about a week  but I think we can live with that. Mom said she did not want bottle babies but she is the one who made the arragments to go get them.   It's funny I am the one that is doing all the leg work to find the right blood lines and shuch for my herd. I am also the one paying for all the goats yet it seems that I am not the one selecting the final goats that come home.  But I guess if it gets the rest of the house involved with all aspects of the heard it is worth it. I must admitt that the family is doing a good job on getting cute goats 

Now it is time to start with the chicken breeding. I just need to decide if I want hen raised chicks or if I want to do it.   Any ideas or thoughts on it???

Well I have used my first hour at work catching up on all the journals.  I guess I should go do my work  but I really want to go home and play with my goats, but to work it is. I need the $$ to buy more goats


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2012)

Famous last words:  "I need the $$ to buy more goats."


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you ever have enough goats?:bun


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

my first attempt with incubating is a bust my bator wasn't stable jumped to 120  
I am trying again since it is stable at 99.5


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2012)

Ah, sorry about your bator issue  

Good luck on your retry!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 23, 2012)

autumnpairie let me know how it goes with the bator :bun

Well I thik we have success.  This morning when we went to get the animals up all three goats where up and full of engery. Trying to climb everyone they could.   Last night when I put them to bed the girls tried to convience me that they should be allowed to sleep with Beau.  I think one may be inheat and that is way she wanted in there. But with does who can tell what they want and why.   We will see how they are doing when I get home tonight.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 23, 2012)

I will, I have two days left of this clutch then I will start a new clutch.
 for sleeping where they are supposed to


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 24, 2012)

Now that the girls are doing as I want it is time to construct a yard for the babies. On Tuesday I have two more babies coming home and they are too little to go with Beau. But too old to be with the girls  so they will get the girls place in the coop and their own yard. It never ends always more to do. But so worth the reward of more babies, and having my own kidding thread.


----------



## RPC (Mar 24, 2012)

Well sounds like you are keeping busy.  Good luck with your kiddings.


----------



## elevan (Mar 24, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> It never ends always more to do.


Ain't that the truth.

But all that work to do is so satisfying imo.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 24, 2012)

Got the baby yard finished  just need to add the gate. Went out for breakfast, got a nap, and almost done with laundry.  Now to sit and relax for a bit before it's time to tuck everyone in.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 27, 2012)

Well today is the day, the babies are coming home.  I also just learned that they are not bottle babies and will need bottles for a few weeks.  I have read about how hard this can be on here.  Also the wither will be banned this morning so I will have one baby who is not happy when he gets home   But I know that I will make it through this. I just hope that it all goes smoothly. 

As always any advice for these two little ones will be more than welcome. 

Oh yeah I don't get to go pick them up  my mom is getting them. Today was the only day that worked for the breeder and with all the other schedules that we must work around. It just happens that I have appointments that I can't miss.  So babies when I get home 


And yes there will be pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Well today is the day, the babies are coming home.  I also just learned that they are not bottle babies and will need bottles for a few weeks.  I have read about how hard this can be on here.  Also the wither will be banned this morning so I will have one baby who is not happy when he gets home   But I know that I will make it through this. I just hope that it all goes smoothly.
> 
> As always any advice for these two little ones will be more than welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 27, 2012)

They are here. Apollo and Capone 

They are about 2 months old dam raised. They both had a rough day with moving and tattooing and Capone also got banned.  But he is my little cuddle bug. I did have success with pan feeding Capone but Apollo was not interested tonight so we will try again tomorrow. I did learn that the Dams where starting to wean them so they will eat hay and such. I did manage pictures.  but I can't get them from the phone to the computer  I will keep trying and post pictures asap


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> They are here. Apollo and Capone
> 
> They are about 2 months old dam raised. They both had a rough day with moving and tattooing and Capone also got banned.  But he is my little cuddle bug. I did have success with pan feeding Capone but Apollo was not interested tonight so we will try again tomorrow. I did learn that the Dams where starting to wean them so they will eat hay and such. I did manage pictures.  but I can't get them from the phone to the computer  I will keep trying and post pictures asap


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is Capone with a milk goatee







and Apollo. He's not so sure about people tonight


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

>


X2 they are beautiful


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

Too cute, thank you so much for posting. Got milk?


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 28, 2012)

Is the green from ear tattoos?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 28, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Too cute, thank you so much for posting. Got milk?


No milk just bought the babies. 




> Is the green from ear tattoos?


Yes it is.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 29, 2012)

I get it now. See what happens when I post when I am not awake


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 30, 2012)

Well everything is going good. We are still working out how to let the chickens out and keep the goats in thier assinged yards  I figure the best way to do that is to tell them that the must stay in the yard I don't want them in.  I am starting to think that my goats may have changed my breeding plans. The day that I brought Beau home March 18) , Rosie and Jazzie got into his yard, (Is there any thing that is goats proff ) Sence then I have noticed that Jazzie has started to build an udder. I am just wondering if she has been bred or if it is normal. She is a year old, and a FF. I wanted Rosie bred with Beau.  If she is bred then she is starting the whole process off with the Doe Code


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 30, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> I get it now. See what happens when I post when I am not awake


 I so know how that is.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 1, 2012)

sounds like she may be PG


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 1, 2012)

Of course she has to be. I mean I had what I thought was the almost perfect breeding plan. Searing the state hi and lo for the best buck for her and Rosie. So what does she do, wait for her man to get home and to placed in his pen at the time I want. NOOO she has to get in with Rosie's man the first 20 min that he is here.   Well if she is you will all get to hear how it goes and how my FF has all ready perfected the Doe Code.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok so last night I was at a friend's house and she told me she was looking for a milker or angora. So today I get on line to KSL.com (local CL type listings) and guess what I find. An angora in milk with a doeling. The issue baby can't leave mom until May and dear friend C can only afford mom. So what do I do?  I am buying baby and paying C to take cae of her at her place.  I don't have the room for another one at my place right now. So basically I just bought her a goat. The things we do when a G.A.S. attack hits 


PS yes there will be pics as soon as they get home.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 3, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Ok so last night I was at a friend's house and she told me she was looking for a milker or angora. So today I get on line to KSL.com (local CL type listings) and guess what I find. An angora in milk with a doeling. The issue baby can't leave mom until May and dear friend C can only afford mom. So what do I do?  I am buying baby and paying C to take cae of her at her place.  I don't have the room for another one at my place right now. So basically I just bought her a goat. The things we do when a G.A.S. attack hits
> 
> 
> PS yes there will be pics as soon as they get home.


  your such a good friend buying her goats


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 3, 2012)

> your such a good friend buying her goats


I just couldn't separate the baby from momie


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 3, 2012)

You sound like me with Cow's.  That can get expensive.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I guess after being at work for 3 hrs, I should get to work. All I have done so far is fishish off one cardbaord bale and start a new one, get the 30yrd dupmster taken care of and bought more goats :bun

I guess I should do the rest of my job at least before lunch


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

stopping by to say hi


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> stopping by to say hi


Hi AP  I hope court goes well for you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 5, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WON


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 6, 2012)

That is so wonderful congradulations AP!!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 6, 2012)

We wnet and got the new goats last night. I love the angoras  

We went down for a doe and her kid and they cam ehome with us buuttt. My friend fell in love with a little black buckling with a white pole spot soooo I lent her the $ to bring him with us too.  

The babies are named Cinderella and Prince Charming  and I think that mom will end up with the name Cotton, that is of couse unless the kids have thier way and pick something different.

I will go over to her house this weekend and get pictures for everyone.

I also must apolagize to all the LaManacha lovers out there for every bad that I have had about them. I meet a family of them last night and now I know what y'all see in them. If they were smaller I just night get me some.  They were beautiful they were all black with a brown badger face and the kids, there are no words for them.

We are also starting a non-LDS homeschoolers 4-H club. I will try and get the paper work done today or this weekend and sent in. Just one more thing on my plate I'm sure there is more room there. 

I think that is all that has happened in the last 48 hrs.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 10, 2012)

I just got the call from my breeder. The last doe that I am getting from him this year was born this morning/last night. When he went out this moring she had a doeling and a buckling on the ground and dry.  The mom is a FF and had not problems at all.  I am hoping she passed this trait to her daughter, who needs a name. Mom is Queen Beatrice, and the baby needs a "C" name. She is a light cream color.  As soon as he sends me pictures I will post them


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 10, 2012)

How bout Princess Creme Puff? Technically Princess starts with a P but Creme Puff is a C name


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 10, 2012)

Contessa Creampuff


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 10, 2012)

Meet Princess Caroline. We were all out voted on the name by my Sister


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 10, 2012)

what a cutie


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Apr 10, 2012)

OMG what a cutie! She is just precious!

She looks like a fluffy little muffin, I would love to just cuddle that girl!

CONGRATS on her!!









(and the name isnt bad- its pretty cute too!)


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 11, 2012)

I can't wait to bring her home. We just need to figure out housing of her 48hrs old, Princess Caroline 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the two sr. does 1yr old,  Rosie and Jazzy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







the 9mo old buck Beau,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the 2mo old buck, Apollo and the 2mo old wether Capone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Any Ideas right now the big grils are in one yard, the littles boys in another and the 9mo buck has his own house and yard. 

I love all my goats and I think that my Rosie may be preg. Her a Jazzy where both exposed to to Beau on the 18th of March. This weekend/week Jazzy has come back into heat but not Rosie so     if she is we are looking at August babies.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the pics


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 11, 2012)

love the pics and  on rosie being pg

playpen until she is bigger? pm rolls I know she bottle feeds


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

pretty goaties !


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok folks just a heads up on this post. It is a rant  about all the things that are driving me crazy this week. 







First Monday mornings. On Friday afternoons I work hard to get everything caught up, all the paper work, getting parts put away and general cleaning of the area, I hate to leave things undone over the weekend. So I get to work on Mondays and have several hours of nothing to do, other than read threads on BYH wich  is fine but I want something to do. I mean I have been at work for almost 2 hours and still no work. I am in shipping and receiving so I have to wait until UPS or FEDEX gets here. 

Second Politcs. I am active in a party (I will not tell wich one) This weekend was our convention, to vote for our party's candaties for November elcections. And we spent 30 mins trying to figure out on how we were voting, standing, speaking, holding up hands, ect..  I mean come on people where is your common sence??? And then it took 45 mins to decide to let 5 FIVE people who were late to be allowed to vote.  I mean come on people it is 5 votes and life happens and some times you are just late.  Also one of the canadites who is a friend did not win re election and I don't like the guy who won. On a postive note I got a lot of work done on the blanket that I am crocheting for my sister. I also got to see and spend time with pepole that I like. I do enjoy being able to be involved at the lowest levels to try and make changes (liking keeping the goverment out of my back yard) ok think I got that out of the sysyem for now.

The third thing (for now) that has me going is my Dear Mother. I love her and couldn't have my animals with out her. But come on I have read the books, the websites, the forums, and just about everything I can get my hands on about goats. I know and undestand what they need feed, water, and herd wise. She is now re-reading all the books and wants to talk about the feed. Everyone gets hay, mostly alfa because that's what I can find. They all so get some goat chow, boss, and select treats from time to time. Everyone has accecess to minerals, baking soda, and water. The water gets cleaned and changed at least once a day. She is now talking about mixing our own feed  I have looked into this a have decided that the pre made is the way for us to go. Trying to find the right balance of everything and mixing our own will cost too much and take more time than we have.  Then I suggest that she get her own BYH account and she says why it's more fun to bug you to post for me . I love my mother I love my mother I must keep telling myself or I will  or  at her.

Ok I think that is all for now. Thank you all for being here to listen to me when I need to rant


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 16, 2012)

I can relate to the work issue


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 16, 2012)

Remember, a mother is someone who still looks to her 35 year old child for signs of improvement.  Patience is the key to surviving a mother.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey, I've got a 48 year old son, I am waiting for him to mature and outgrow the **** motorcycles!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 16, 2012)

Donnabelle,  

I am sorry to say, they do not outgrow motorcycles.  They just get bigger ones with more chrome and more equipment.  I know this from experience.


----------



## elevan (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 16, 2012)

What you can tell your mother about the premixed feed is that Dr Frances Fluharty of Ohio State University suggests buying the bagged feed because a whole lot of research (we are talking years here) has gone into those premixed bagged feeds and a lot of different people involved and you don't have the time in studying all the nutrional needs of a goat along with all the knowledge to mix a nutritionally balanced goat feed. How's that?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

> What you can tell your mother about the premixed feed is that Dr Frances Fluharty of Ohio State University suggests buying the bagged feed because a whole lot of research (we are talking years here) has gone into those premixed bagged feeds and a lot of different people involved and you don't have the time in studying all the nutrional needs of a goat along with all the knowledge to mix a nutritionally balanced goat feed. How's that?


That might work we will see when I get home.



> Donnabelle,
> 
> I am sorry to say, they do not outgrow motorcycles.  They just get bigger ones with more chrome and more equipment.  I know this from experience.


x2


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 16, 2012)

I hope your day gets better


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 16, 2012)

Day is getting better. I have work to do now. Not so upset over the weekend. Now if I could only bring a goat to work it would be all better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 16, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Day is getting better. I have work to do now. Not so upset over the weekend. Now if I could only bring a goat to work it would be all better.


I am glad to  hear it


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 17, 2012)

Today is starting off a much better day. I have work to do, wich is good, but I would rather look at goats.  I found a good station on Pandora that I can listen to through my phone. I got to spend time with the babies this morning and they both came over to talk. Now that Apollo has decided he likes people we are working to stop the head butting, my butt, back, kidneys, and any where he can reach. He always wants to play king of the hill with me.  The rain did not start this morning until after morning chores where done. DS was up and helped with animals this morning with no problems. He was such a help to Grandma that by the time I got there 5 min later they were done, so I got to just sit with the boys. Amazing how 24 hours can change your out look.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 17, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Today is starting off a much better day.


 glad to hear it 



			
				BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Amazing how 24 hours can change your out look.


It is amazing - so glad you are having a better day.


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 19, 2012)

The work week isa almost over. I am hoping for some work today, yesterday I had 2 parts to ship and received 1  Monday and Tuesday I had so much that Tuesday I worked my butt off to be 100% cought up and ready for Wednesday and then nothing  I have just finished working out the plans for the kids for the weekend. All the adults living in my house have meetings Saturday morning from about 7am to 1 or 2pm. Too long for the kids to be home alone. I have a friend who will check on the animals for me if needed. Anyway my sister will be taking them over night friday. We will take them to her place on the train and then she will send them back on the train. Most likely some one will ride the train up to get them. I love the transit system that we have. It makes it so easy to get around and the $$$$ saved on gas and parking, depending on where you are headed. Ok first dilvery of the day, one item to receive, so like 10 min worth of work.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 23, 2012)

Well here it is again. I keep hoping that Mondays will stop showing up. It was a good weekend, Saturday I got to go to the state political convention, and this time I had fun. I got to wear a bunch of stuff supporting my canadites and for once, I picked the winners  This is not normal for me at all. Got to spend time talking with each member of my federal delegatioin and reminded them all that we want all goverment out of the backyard and bedroom. 

On Sunday I got the chicken coop and both goat shelters cleaned out and new straw and more DE put down. Also learned that as much as the animals want to help they don't  Skipped church to work with the animals and send lots of prayers to RTG. To all who are following what has heppened I have to say thank you all for praying. It did me good to see how many people out there will be open about faith, that is not somthing I get to see around here.
I got to talk to the guy who is leasing the land behind us and he is intrested in buying goats milk from me and possible leasing a few goats this fall to go with his pumkin patch, and hay ride. Still lots of details to work out on that   What I am hoping is that I might be able to trade milk, goats for the fall, ect for hay. But we will see.

And the most exiciting thing......... 


You all know princess Caroline, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Well I got an email from my breeder on Friday offering me first chance to buy her mother  So of course I had to say yes  I even waited 24 hrs to think and pray on it and so yup she is comming home to me as well. Now I really have to get my butt in gear to get the yard ready for her   How does this happen don't people know I can't say no to a doe in milk oh well I am glad she will be mine.

I think that is all that has happened this weekend, but I am sure that I am forgetting somthing. 

Have a good week ya'll


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 30, 2012)

Well it seems that I only find time to post on Momdays. I do read most of the journals on here through the week. Then the weekend comes and I stay away from the computer. I end up using my phone to check in and post while I'm sitting with the goats. 

Well I think that I have really messed up my shoulder this time. I have had issues with the joints on the right side of my body for many years. It seems that over the last week, pinning and holding a goat with eye issues has taken a toll. I now have almost constant pain inmy right shoulder and last night it was swolen. So that means ice and rest for it. If that were only possible. I have been icing it but rest. When I am right handed and have things that must get done  so it hurst more and more as the day goes on. I have sent a message to my doc, I should hear back from her with in 24 hrs. She will let me know if I need to go in and see her or she will get me the drugs I need, or set a consoult for another clinc to look at it.  The messaging system is nice. It can take weeks to get in to see her and then more time to see anyone else I might need to see. So a few days of messaging can save a lot of time. I will keep everyone posted on what happens with it.

In other news I got most of the herbs that I want to plant for cooking, medical and cosmitic purposes. The plan is that I will grow and harvest what I need to make natural soaps and other beauty products. In hopes of saving money. Now I just have to figure out how to grow and process them all.  I have mint, chamomille, tyme, sage, basil, chives, lavender and one other that I can't recall right now. What do you think I am missing or should add to the herb garden?? 

Well I think that is all for now. I could keep typing but it is starting to hurt so.... I will talk to everyone later. :bun


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 30, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Well it seems that I only find time to post on Momdays. I do read most of the journals on here through the week. Then the weekend comes and I stay away from the computer. I end up using my phone to check in and post while I'm sitting with the goats.
> 
> Well I think that I have really messed up my shoulder this time. I have had issues with the joints on the right side of my body for many years. It seems that over the last week, pinning and holding a goat with eye issues has taken a toll. I now have almost constant pain inmy right shoulder and last night it was swolen. So that means ice and rest for it. If that were only possible. I have been icing it but rest. When I am right handed and have things that must get done  so it hurst more and more as the day goes on. I have sent a message to my doc, I should hear back from her with in 24 hrs. She will let me know if I need to go in and see her or she will get me the drugs I need, or set a consoult for another clinc to look at it.  The messaging system is nice. It can take weeks to get in to see her and then more time to see anyone else I might need to see. So a few days of messaging can save a lot of time. I will keep everyone posted on what happens with it.
> 
> ...


for food dill, and rosemary. medicinal calendula and the one that RTG takes about Mullien http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=18425


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 30, 2012)

Def try some mullein.  As you can, expand your mints as much as possible.

Spotted touch me not is a good one to have, as is Eucalyptis for "smell therapy" lol (cold congestion etc)

Aloe is a good thing to have around.

I'd like to grow some clove, but havent tried yet.  A little clove is wonderful for mouth sores, toothaches, etc.

SOunds like you have a great start.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 3, 2012)

The cats are going to do me in. When I finally went to bed last night I discovered that the kitten Callie had determined that toilet paper is a dangerous foe. There for it was her "job" to protect us from it, and she did a wonderful job of distroying and spreading one roll all over the back part of upstairs . Four rooms, my bedroom, DD's bedroom, the laundry room and the bathroom. So even though it was way past bedf time I picked up the biggest part of it and put it into a garbage bag. With the though the DD could finish the job in the morning. After all it was her cat that did the work. Well this morning I get up to find that I had placed the enemy in the worng place.  Callie had relocated it, I don't know where. I am not a morning person and getting out to the animals, fixing breakfast and coffee and making it to work by 8, is about all I can handle in the morning.

Then there are the "barn" cats, Miss Kitty and Goldie. They are both VERY pregant,  my fault, I did not get them fixed in time, and I will not get them fixed until after the litters are weaned. Goldie is spending more time at my place instead of the neighbors so I am hoping that she will start to trust me so I can get her and the kittens taken care of. Missy Kitty on the other hand trust me complely, when ever I go out to sit with the goats, (RTG Beau has been talking to Socrates again) she is in my lap purring and loving me. Trying to walk throught the barn yard with a cat at your feet, I will let you all know when I fall. I hope that the kittens come soon and that I can find homes for them quickly. Then I will get to take 3 cats to be fixed, Callie, Miss Kitty, and Goldie.  Yes I name all the strays that come around, it makes it easier to pass on info to the rest of the house.

Well my Beau Tye has been talking to Socrates again. Last night his treat/feed bucket (one gallon ice cream bucket) was left in his yard. He decided that he must dance with it (pics will be posted of his dance later today) and tottal ham it up for the camera.  He was also doing the start gazing look that RTG has taken of Socrates, you can find them in her journal. Well the pictures that I snet myself have coem through so I will start the picture story of the daning goat soon.


----------



## redtailgal (May 3, 2012)

Remember that cats can and will get pregnant again while nursing.

Cant wait to see the pics.

Oh and............


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 3, 2012)

That is too true

Thanks for the heads up on the cats.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 3, 2012)

Last night as I sat down with the goats, the girls decided they wanted nothing to do with me. The little boys were playing the their yard and Beau well he found his bucket. 






Just carrying it was no fun so he thought to ask Oreo to play. 





Oreo said no so he asked Pammy





She said that her hay was more fun than a silly little goat so.





He danced by himself





All over the yard, while trying to see everything around him.





Then he saw mom had the camera out and came to say hi.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 4, 2012)

Cute photo story!


----------



## redtailgal (May 4, 2012)

Yep, sounds like Socrates!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 4, 2012)

So cute! I love the last one when he came up to you! It's like he was saying, "Oh me? Me wasn't doing anything, I was just sitting here!"


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 4, 2012)

That's what he wants you to think. In truth as soon as the camera came out he started dancing more. :bun


----------



## elevan (May 4, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 7, 2012)

OK I have now read all the journlas, only posted on one. Well it was a long weekend for me. Firday DD came to work with me because she had a special choir pratice and Grandman was busy and couldn't take her, so not a lot of work done got to get cought up today. Saturday had my aunt and uncle move into the basement apt, that sister moved out of a few weeks ago. Sister had a house warming party on Saturday and I went up for that and didn't get home until 1am. Sunday was spent doing laundry and sleeping, I am getting to  to stay out late  I did make progress on orginazing all my yard and knit and crochet patterns, only about 20 more skines to roll and my sisters rug, blanket, and kitchen linens to finish, plus my blanket and one for DD and possibley DS (if he wants one) Also need to work on stuff for my kitchen as well. 

Well the dancing buck has decided that the little ice cream bucket isn't enough and has been attempting to dance if his large feed bucket. He also now has a horse teething ball to play with, of course he only likes to play with it when I am holding it. The baby boys have found a hole from their yard to the horse yard. Last night I went to check on every one and they were out of their yard and on top of a junk car (trying to get rid of it) So got them back in and think I have fixed the hole. 

Noone has seen Miss Kitty for a couple of days, I am hoping she is off having kittens, and that she will be back soon. Then I get to find and socilize the kittens and find them homes. This week I need to build one or two chicken coops and get the chickens moved, clean out the buck yard and put up a fence and move all the boys to the same yard. Then I need to clean out the coop so that it can be my milking and kidding/baby barn. I also need to get going on my herb garden. Did I mention that I also have to work all week. I guess that I can sleep in a week or so. Next weekend we have the choir performace, mother's day at my sisters house and finishing animal/yard work. 

Well I guess that I should get to work for now.  Talk again soon.


----------



## daisychick (May 7, 2012)

Your chore list sounds just like mine!   I cleaned out 23 wheel barrows full of chicken poo and litter from the big chicken coop this weekend.   I want to make that my milking/kidding/ baby barn for my goats.   The chickens are getting kicked out and they need a new coop.   I really need to get busy making them one or they will fill up the newly cleaned barn with poop again.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 8, 2012)

I love the dancing goat so cute


----------



## Roll farms (May 8, 2012)

Super cute pic / story.

I hate that chickens poop.  I mean seriously.  They're dusty, stinky, loud....do they really need to poop that much, too?


----------



## 77Herford (May 8, 2012)

That Goat rivals Reds Socrates in craziness.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 9, 2012)

Once again mom has a question and won't make her own account. Can anyone tell us about herd behavior? We both know a bit on flock behavior. Basicly buck vs doe information.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 9, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> do they really need to poop that much, too?


I saw somewhere on BYC.. someone had a siggy that read, "Then God said, Go out and poop on everything" 
or something like that. The siggy seems to say that's their duty in life.


----------



## elevan (May 9, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Once again mom has a question and won't make her own account. Can anyone tell us about herd behavior? We both know a bit on flock behavior. Basicly buck vs doe information.


What exactly do you (or Mom) want to know?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 10, 2012)

We are looking for information about the herd "pecking order" so to speak. I know basically the order with the does. In my herd Rosy is the queen (and head hen) and likes to tell everyone else what to do. But when it comes to the bucks I am clueless. Beau is separate from Apollo and Capoine so I have not had a chance to learn from watching, and I am thinking about putting all the boys in one space. I just want to know what I can expect as normal behavior and what to stop if it happens.


In other news. When I got home yesterday I found out that one of my barred rocks had gotten into the horses yard and drowned in the trough. That was hard but it's life and death. Then Goldie one of my pregant barn cats came into the yard for dinner. Suprise no big belly.  so this started us on kitten watch to find out where they were at so they could be socilized. Well we found them too late  she had two kittens, one orange tabby boy and a grey tabby girl. Beautiful fully developed kittens, but they didn't make it. Then when I went out to put everyone to bed she was in the horse yard (no secured to make it harder for the chickens to get over there) just crying and wanting to be held.  Just torn my heart out knowing she was looking for her babies. When we found them she was still trying to protect them. So Red's pee-ing story last night was needed, thanks Red, David and Socrates.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 10, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 11, 2012)

Doing better this mornig, still a little bumed over the kittens. Got one chicken coop "built" yesterday.  A friend had an extra one just sitting around and said I could have it   Now I just need to build a couple more like it and we are good to go. 

Last night after work I made up my mind to get my hair cut, for the first time in a couple of years. When I walked in my hair was past my should blades now... it only goes to the bottom of my ears. Cut of probley 18" and man does it feel good. No more hair on the neck to make everything hotter. It's funny sence I got home last night, when ever some one new sees the hair cut the say "You got your hair cut" in a tone of shock/wondderment it sometimes it sounds like they are telling me as if I didn't know it had happened.   Well I guess it's time for more coffee, and to get some work done. (oh and finish reading the BYH journals)


----------



## marlowmanor (May 11, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Doing better this mornig, still a little bumed over the kittens. Got one chicken coop "built" yesterday.  A friend had an extra one just sitting around and said I could have it   Now I just need to build a couple more like it and we are good to go.
> 
> Last night after work I made up my mind to get my hair cut, for the first time in a couple of years. When I walked in my hair was past my should blades now... it only goes to the bottom of my ears. Cut of probley 18" and man does it feel good. No more hair on the neck to make everything hotter. It's funny sence I got home last night, when ever some one new sees the hair cut the say "You got your hair cut" in a tone of shock/wondderment it sometimes it sounds like they are telling me as if I didn't know it had happened.   Well I guess it's time for more coffee, and to get some work done. (oh and finish reading the BYH journals)


I'm planning on getting my hair cut too this weekend. Right now it is at my shoulders and I am thinking of getting it cut chin length. I totally understand the long hair and heat issue. I am getting so tired of pulling my hair up all the time! I would love to see a picture of your new do!


----------



## redtailgal (May 11, 2012)

SO sorry bout the kittens.  Glad you got a laugh out of Socrates...........he is good for that at least, lol.

I'm going to the hair salon next week but not for a cut.  Gotta do something about this grey!  I'm startin to look like the old grey nag.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 11, 2012)

Just got my hair cut on Tuesday.  It was down to my shoulders, is now stacked in back and SHORT!  I love it.  I get up in the morning and run my fingers through it and we are good to go.  The goats aren't constantly waiting for me to 'fix' my hair before I can pet them. LOL

Sorry about your kittens, life is hard to take some days.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 11, 2012)

> I would love to see a picture of your new do!


That is not likely to happen, I have issues with posting pictures of pepole online, but we'll see. If you have seen Once Apon a Time on ABC, I got it cut like Mary Marget (i.e. Snow White in Storybrook) to give you an idea of what it looks like.

There are days when I don't know what I would do without this forum. You all provide the needed hugs and laughs, just when I need them thank you.


----------



## marlowmanor (May 11, 2012)

Ok after looking up that characters hair style I bet your cut is very pretty!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 11, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Ok after looking up that characters hair style I bet your cut is very pretty!


Thanks!


----------



## redtailgal (May 11, 2012)

lol, I've threatened to shave my head.  I've seen other women with shaved heads.  Hubby is not impressed with my threats.

I have super thick super curly  hair, so I cant wear it short or I look like a Chow dog.  Of course, when I wash it and dont flat iron it, I look like poodle.



So I sorta cheat.  When i am really hot, I'll wet it down with the garden hose and wad it up in a ball on my head, then cover it with a bandanna.  That way I look like an old redneck hag instead of some predigreed dog!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 11, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> lol, I've threatened to shave my head.  I've seen other women with shaved heads.  Hubby is not impressed with my threats.
> 
> I have super thick super curly  hair, so I cant wear it short or I look like a Chow dog.  Of course, when I wash it and dont flat iron it, I look like poodle.
> 
> ...


My DH has offered to cut my hair for me and shave it! I never thought I would look good with a pixie cut because I have what I consider a boyish face, well when I was pregnant with Cameron I got my hair in what was supposed to be an inverted bob. Well DH didn't like it and when he doesn't like something he fusses about it and since he was unhappy with it I went to a different hairdresser and got it cut differently. Since it was so short int he first place I decided to try a pixie cut and it turned out it looked good on me! I got lots of compliments on it and it was sooooo much cooler that summer! I don't maintain haircuts like is recommended so I ended up getting it trimmed back to the pixie cut one time then just let it grow out. I'm a brush and go person though. I don't like having to fiddle with my hair long. I also don't wear makeup so really when I get ready it's just clothes and jewelry that I have to mess with.

I've done the bandana look too on days when my hair looked bad.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 11, 2012)

I have a tendancy to just ponytail-it for a while, like 6 mos plus, then I go get it cut, and remove up to 2'.

The kids are in for a shock I have decided they need hair cuts too. They will be short and easy to maintain, until such time as they start taking care of it on thier own. I get tired of telling them to go brush your hair, put it up, get it out of your face ect..


----------



## autumnprairie (May 11, 2012)

cut mine to my chin a month ago and I love it


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)

marlowmanor after the pics that I've seen of you I bet you would look good with slinged sides and a stacked back.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 14, 2012)

Just talked to my mom and Miss Kitty my barn cat has had her kittens    and I am stuck at work for another 20 min  . That is all I know at this point. Prayers that they all make it. I will post an update and pictures as soon as I can.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 14, 2012)

We have 5


----------



## SheepGirl (May 14, 2012)

That tends to be the litter size our cats drop on the ground  Usually just one or two make it to weaning, though.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 14, 2012)

There are 3 orange tabby bobtails, 1 grey tabby bobtail, and 1 grey tabby with tail. Miss Kitty will let me love her and handle her babies, I will get pics of all of them and post them, most likely in the morning. I will also work on genders but right now I don't care we have 5 babies


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 15, 2012)

my computer/the forum won't load the pictures right now.

Well all five made it through the night   Yesterday my mom and kids were running late to feed the goats and chickens (I'm sure they loved that) When they got out there DD heard a kitten crying and spotted the first one on the front seat of the junk car in the field. (want to get ride of it but con't get a title for it ) any way. Mom then did some more looking and found Missy and the other four, they were still wet. With the help of the kids and the neighbor they got Missy and all five kittens into a box and into the house. Right now they are in a little 1/4 bath and doing fine. Missy had been up eating and using the litter box.  I will keep trying to post pictures. They are all cute and appear to be healthly at this point.


----------



## BrownSheep (May 15, 2012)

I'm envious that you'll have tame kittens. Right now we have 17 kittens that I know of. Most belong to feral mamas so will likely be wild. And most will end  disappearing ( cars coyotes who knows what else.) Well get the tamed ones fixed.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 16, 2012)

Still having issues posting pics. I will try on the computer at home this evening.  Other than the kittens not much going on around here. I moved them from the little bathroom on the main floor to the guest bedroom on the second floor. Now Missy has more room to strech out and get away from the little ones if she wants. Have big wigs comming through work to day.  Not that I really care but everyone else gets up tight when they come. 

I am trying to figure out how to get to the goat show in Bosie over Memorial Day weekend. Both of my breeders will be there and one has asked for help with showing. The other is trying to get me to show a buck I got from him. That will not happen this time maybe next year after I see a show first.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 21, 2012)

Well here we are at Monday again. I have still not found a way to make them stop, but I swear I will. On a *sarcastic note* I have come to the conclusion that you are all a bad influence.   Instead of sitting inside and working on the blanket I am making for my sister, I was outside playing in the dirt. This I blame on all of you and your pictures of gardens and other growing things. Also you all are enablers, this is true, you all encoutage me to increase the number of goats that live at my house, and that I own that live somewhere else. 

*What would I do with out you*

Thank you all for your support and kind words. As you can tell I have had *one of those* weekends. Nothing really happend but I was going all weekend and fell that I got very little done. I talked to Sister this morning and she said that I can borrow her truck to go to the goat show in Bosie next weekend  she is the best little sister ever 

One of the kittens now has a for sure forever home. A family friend (who I used to babysit) came out to look at and hold all kittens to find the best one for her house. She even knew all the right questions to ask 

Well I guess that I need to get to work, weither I want to or not.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

Have a great day!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 21, 2012)

Well I got more good news.  On my way home from the goat show I get to pick up Queen Bea, and Pronces Carloine  I can't wait to get them home. This means some fence rearranging again. I seem to do that every few weeks 

Also it is offical techonolgy does not like me today. Almost everything I have tried on the computer, phones, ect has taken twice as long as needed. If you could see how fast I am typign you mihgt have an idea. Techonolgy love it or hate you got to work with it at times. 

I hope everyone is having a wonderful day.

(can't wait until pay day then I can order some G.A.S. items  )


----------



## autumnprairie (May 21, 2012)




----------



## Symphony (May 21, 2012)

You ladies and your Goats.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 21, 2012)

I think I just might loose it with out *ALL* of them.


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

I've been fighting with the computer most of the day today myself.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 22, 2012)

OK so far today is a productive day. Got up got animals feed, and talked with mom about garden stuff. (still can't believe I am talking about playing in the dirt) Got to work in time to get stuff done to open the door at 8, it's been closer to 8:05 8:10 for about a week. I hate opening late 

Cought up on all my BYH journal reading. Still shaking my head over Socrates, I think he is the only goat that could have a snakebite on his tounge  But I am happy he is ok  I sware I love that silly goat even tho I have only ever heard stories and seen a few pictures. 

I am ready to leave now for the goat show  It will be so much fun, but I have to waite til I get off work Friday, I just hope I can leave early  I don't want to start a 6 hour drive at 6pm, but for the love of goats I will.

Well I guess I should keep working so that when my new phone gets here I can play with it.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 25, 2012)

It's FRIDAY  

I get to leave work early today!!! 

Then I am going home and getting in sister's truck and going to a GOAT SHOW 

It's an ADGA, AGS, and MDGA show I get to see all the dairy breeds I am so exicited 

I will make sure to take lots of pictures to show everyone when I get back. OH OH and I get to bring home 2 goats 


Everyone have a save and Happy Memorial Day and please remember those who gave thier lives for the freedoms that we have.


----------



## elevan (May 25, 2012)

Congrats on the new goats!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 26, 2012)

at goat show. it's cold and rainy but fun. i met a forum lurker still trying to convince her that being a member is best.


----------



## elevan (May 26, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> at goat show. it's cold and rainy but fun. i met a forum lurker still trying to convince her that being a member is best.


I still find it hard to understand why anyone would just lurk!  But when you think how addicting the forum is then maybe some folks just have more willpower than the rest of us


----------



## autumnprairie (May 27, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> BarredRockMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrownSheep (May 27, 2012)

Is this possibly in Boise? I seem to recall you're from Utah??? If it is I past it today and may have squealled and ask for the car to be pulled over.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 28, 2012)

That's the one. I am now home and defrosting. Brownsheep you will have to come next year 

I am sorry to say no pics of the weekend. I was too busy with goats to take a picture of anything, including DD showing a goat. But if you go to this website you can see all the champions.

http://www.isdga.com/Show Results/show_results.htm the pics aren't up yet but show be soon. Now I must unpack, put away and all that stuff.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 28, 2012)

Have add how proud I am of all my friends who took grand and reserve champion in their classes


----------



## Nevada Stars Dairy Goats (May 29, 2012)

Hi!! Mary and I had a wonderful time at the Boise Goat Show and really enjoyed meeting you! Glad you made it home safely. We pulled in around 10pm to discover our older nubian was just having her triplets. Another long night, but well worth it!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 29, 2012)

You joined. I'm glad you all made it home just in time. Give Roxy a love for me she did good this wekend.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 29, 2012)

Well I survived my first goat show and I am all ready looking forward to the next one   Made lots of new friends and learned lots about all types of dariy goats. My two new girls are steeling in like nothing new has happened.


----------



## elevan (May 29, 2012)

Nevada Stars Dairy Goats said:
			
		

> Hi!! Mary and I had a wonderful time at the Boise Goat Show and really enjoyed meeting you! Glad you made it home safely. We pulled in around 10pm to discover our older nubian was just having her triplets. Another long night, but well worth it!


----------



## Nevada Stars Dairy Goats (May 30, 2012)

That is so sweet! Roxy is doing great and happy to be home. We are waiting for our LaMancha and Nubian to kid. Our LaMancha was due yesterday!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (May 30, 2012)

Queen Bea and Princess Caroline have settled in nicely, you would never know that they where new to the herd.  for fast easy births for both the girls.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 4, 2012)

Well here we are at another Monday mornig. It was a productive weekend. Saturday I picked up our co-op shares. Found a plan for a PVC mikling stand, baught all the materials and got it (mostly) build. I just need a pin for the lock bar, and a roller so that my dad can finish the base.  I'm hoping to be able to start milking by Wednesday. While building the stand I manged to bruise my right wrist.  so now doing anything with it hurts. Begin right handed you can guess how that is going.

I managed to get ProBios in all the goats.  We had a goopy eye and other algery type things going on. It was easier than I thought it would be. My little wether Capoine, was the easiest, he came over to see what I had. Ate it up and then follwed us around the yard looking for more,  silly boy.

We should have all the paper work for our new 4-H club finished by the end of the week. I can't wait to get it going. DD so wants to show her goat at the fair. Also mom has decided to go in with a friend on a couple of pigs  They will be at her house not mine  but we will get several hundred pounds of pork this fall. 

I also must thank Red for the how-to on leaning the barn with the goats. I needed a laugh this morning. 

Well happy Monday to all


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 5, 2012)

Well yesterday I went home early. The heat got to me and I just had to go home and hide in my frozen room. I took a nap with the kitten and now am feeling much better. On the news this morning I herd that my friends in NV may have woken up to SNOW!!!!! Talk about crazy weather here in the Great Basion region, yesterday some parts pushing 100* and today some go snow. I hope that it translates in to cooler weather and some rain around here, we shall see.

I am so thankful that I have found a community where I feel save venting and ranting  when I need to. Sometimes it is so hard to find a person to listen when I need it, and on here I can rant and know that there are others out there who understand and listen to what I need to say. There are always those who post somthing funny when I need it the most.  Just a big thank you to all of you out there.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 5, 2012)

We dropped 50 degrees between today and yesterday.
Monday - 90s
Tuesday-  45


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 5, 2012)

It is just crazy, and the rest of the week will be below average.  Make up your mind hot or cold!


----------



## elevan (Jun 5, 2012)

We're the same way.  Crazy crazy weather.  And Saturday we're supposed to be back into the 80's.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 12, 2012)

Well I guess that I missed my normal Monday morning update.  It was a little crazy yesterday.

SOO this weekend I finished the stantion and am now milking twice a day. Getting better each time. I got all the supplies to finish the boy's yard and I will be do that this week, evenings after milking, and dinner and work. 

The best part of the weekend.... One of my hens brought home 5 chicks. I didn't even know she was broody or anything. She is one of my hens that will not stay in the chicken yard at all. Over the last three weeks I would see her in the yard, so I knew she was around but didn't think much about her. This is a hen that was about 2 mintues away from the soup pot. The only thing that saved her was I wasnt up to catching her. Well she now has 5 chicks and is being a good chicken momma.  She covers the babies when we get too close, I have watched her showing them how to find food and water. I am really glad that she didn't end up in the soup pot. 

I will try for pictures but so far every time that I try she hides them  silly momma I just want a picture. I will do my best to keep you all posted.

I also got some back pay from my ex so shopping spree for clothes for kids. I think we are all in need to G.A.S. gear


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 21, 2012)

Had a rough morning, so I took a two housr lunch to go home and get a hug from my puppy. And the G.A.S. gear I ordered was there  THANKS ELAVAN I love all of it, I will try and get photos of the kids in the gear. Now I think I need more.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jun 22, 2012)

Well to start my momma hen is doing wonderful with the chicks. The now have all thier wing feathers, so I think that soon I will set thier coop so that momma can take them on adventures out of the coop. The three remaining kittens are doing wonderful, I think that in the next couple of weeks I will let Missy go back out side, or come up with some way to sepatate them so that I know the kittens are eating regular food.

This morning when the kids came out for feeding time they were both wearing thier new G.A.S. gear, and they looked good in it. It seems that we have finally worked out a chore/milking system. I milk and each of the chilren have a job to do with the goat on the stand. I have found that if they are wondering around doing other things that the doe wants down faster.  Now the big challenge is that next Tuesday we have Primary Elections and I am a poll worker. That means that the family will have to milk/ feed with out me, because I have to be at my location by 6am and I don't get home until about 10pm.  

I love working the polls, it is a good chance to meet new people and they pay all right for the day too. The best(worst) part is that being a primary, that turn out will be low so I will have lots of time to finish sisters blanket, and possibley start a new one. Then in November when I work the polls it will be the opposite, being a Presdental year we will have a high turn out so there won't be time to do anything.

I have more random thoughts running through my head right now. But they are moving too fast to catch. I am sure that there will be more posting soon.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I made it through the 4th, most people stopped the fire works by 11 and that was nice.  Last year it was more like 1am. All the animals did alright. There weren't too many fire last night so now the firefighters can go back to focusing on the big wildfires. At last count there were 9 in the state, one I could see the glow of last night. It's sill a ways a way so no evac concerons at this point. Now we should get rain today and possibly thunderstorms, so praying for no dry lightening. That would be bad.

Well I can tell Rosie is getting closer to kidding.  We are just about 40 days away and I am see some of the signs that she is getting close. I just hope it is an evening or weekend, when I am home and no problems.  I found out this week that another doe breed with the same buck had problems. The buckling was too big and they had to do a c-section. Mother and son are fine.  I really don't want to go through that. But I have plans in place if it does, I have my kidding and medical kits sorted and ready to go. I also have a friend close by who will help if I need it. I am hopping that I will have the money before kidding to get the kid survial kit from caprine supplies, but we will see. Don't know what else I can do but watch and wait


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I just got word that my grandmother will be moving in with us. I know it is for the best but it is justone more thing to add to my list of things that I must deal with that I don't want to deal with. On top of that both of my parents want me to cut back on work so that I can help at the house more and yet I'm not sure that being home with my mother and grandmother is a good idea. What to do??? I know I think that I will run away and live with the goats. Yep that's what I will do.


----------



## elevan (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 5, 2012)

My grandmother lived with us from before i was born till 5yearsit ago when it got to the point when we could take care of her health issues. Look at as an oppertunity...learn how to knit or something  ...dont worry about your doe she'll be fine....i WISH my oarents would tell me to cut back o could work.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 5, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> learn how to knit or something


 I might be able to teach her. She never learned how to do yarn crafts, and in the last 2 years I have taught my self both. I needed the laugh thank you!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

Well in the light of a new day(and a fresh cup of coffee) things look better. I will do what needs to be done for my family and my animals. This weekend I will build the needed chicken housing and move the chickens. Once they are in the new coops I will work on setting up the milking/kidding barn, most likley next weekend. While I am doing all that I will make sure that I have a "safe" place where I can go hide when I need to. I will also help with getting Grandma moved and settled in and working with everyone to make it as smooth as possible for all of us. And I will remember that I have friends on here who will listen and give hugs as needed. In the end it will all work out I have to trust that G-d is the one behind all the changes and that it is all part of his plan. What the plan is I have no idea but as they come together I will learn.

 for all you out there listening and praying for us Thank you is not enough to express the way I feel.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 6, 2012)

You have a plate full alright...hang in there


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, you have alot of work to do. Kinda sounds like here. I hope you are able to get it done and hopefully its not too hot out.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

There is lots to do but I will take it ine step at a time, lots of brakes, and lots of ice water.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> There is lots to do but I will take it ine step at a time, lots of brakes, and lots of ice water.


Good. The best thing one can do in this heat is to stay cool and take breaks.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

And play in the sprinkers


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

Or take a dip in the pool!! My fav...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

I have fight tthe dogs to. Do that


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

Why? For the sprinkler?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

Both dogs love the water and will climb in the pool to cool off and love the sprinkler


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

hahaha Bad dogs. What kinds again?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

Border collies


They are good with the goats and chickens


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

You use them for herding?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

The older one yes she is good. She will pin a chicken without hurting it and hold it until she is told to release it. The younger one just alerts to problems.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

That's impressive.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

It just takes time and love. I can't wait untill I can train the younger one to work with the animals, he is still too puppy to start yet.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

Puppies can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

I know, and he is 18 months old


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow. I didn't think it would take that long before they can be trained.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 6, 2012)

He is trained in the basics he is just not ready to work with the animals. He wants to play with them still, and not sure he wouldn't hurt them


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 9, 2012)

Well once agin the weekend was too short. I had too much to do and didn't get it all done. So now I get to work on stuff when I get home for work. The plan was to build 3 coops and move the chickens into them this weekend. Well we got all the plywoord cut and started on the painting and framing, so it is really only a couple of hours and I will have them ready to take out to the chicken yard. I have two weeks to get this done, because the week of the 24th I have a chick order comming in. half of them are mine the other half I will raise until they can go in with the big girls and then they will go to a friends house. I am getting EE's and Barred Rocks I can't wait until they get here.

Also while this is all going on I will have to clean out the current coop and set it up as a milking/kidding barn because my Rosie is due in about 5 weeks, and Jazzy may not be far behind. I'm not sure if she is breed or not. She is not showing any signs, but she has been in with the buck and is building a little more of an udder. But she was building an udder before the boys even got here so  

I am also still trying to find homes for a kitten and 2 or 3 cats. Everyone keeps telling me to put them on KSL (local version of craigslist) but I'm not sure that is the best way to go. Because I want to make sure that all the cats have good homes. I may just wait and if I can't find them homes by the end of the summer contacting Best Friends and seeing if they will take them. Because I know they will find them the right home.

On the grandma fromt. There is no set move in date other than the next 2 to 4 weeks. So I have a little time to adjust to the change. I may just set me up a "shelter" in the goat yard so that I have a place to get away from it all. I know that my Capoine will like that  He will think it is his place to chew on me  silly goat. 

With everything that is running through my head I could ramble on for a long time yet, but I think that I will go read other jornals.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 25, 2012)

It's been a while so I thought that I just might post somthing today. It has been busy the last couple of weeks. I have finished two coops and a brooder. Now I need to lock all the chickens out of the old coop and hope that they will move to the new ones. I have an order of 27 chicks coming this week, hence the brooder, which will be a coop after I rasie up this batch and the batch of meat birds that are comming in september.   I have found someone here in town who will process the chickens for $5 a peice so that I don't have to. I can do it but just don't have the time or the set up to do more that 6 or so at a time. I ordered 50 so I will take them to her for processing.

Next week all five kitties will go to the clinic to get fixed. I got lucky and Best Friends clinic in Orem is running a special that it is free to fix cats this summer, so they are all going down. Then they get 10 days inside then all the big grils are going to the barn, and I will keep looking for homes for them and the little ones. The little ones will get to stay inside until they are closer to 6 months then they will join the ladies outside  I can't wait until I can move around the cat area with out being attacked, climbed on, or being asked to be loved.

On the goat front, Beau is a beautiful as ever and I can't wait to show him next year, our State/County fair doesn't have shows for the boys  Apollo is filling out nicley, and Capoine is will a snot. He got out of his yard the other day and up on the bales of hay that where wating to be moved out to the south yard. Well as I was trying to move him he decided that my hat was fun to chew on, take off ect. Mom did get pics but I haven't seen them yet. I need to send the pics to Mike Rowe of Dirty Jobs, because the goat was trying to eat my deadliest catch hat.

Oh I almost forgot the girls, well Queen Beatrice has finally decided that the millkstand is good and so now all I have to do is sit down and set my stuff out and she hops up and is ready to go. LIttle Caroline is growing so fast, and is the cutest she loves to cuddle. I think  that Jazzy has settled I will keep watching her to see and will keep you all posted. Rosie is only about 7 to 10 days way from kidding  her girly parts are getting puffy and her ligs are playing hide and seek. They will be there then gone. Her due date is the 15th of August but I don't think she will make it what long.   How early is too early?

Well I think that is all but I am sure that I left something out. Now back to  the rest of the journals


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 25, 2012)

I managed to catach up on all the journals and get work done too. 

Now to wait for UPS so that I will have more work.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)

Well today's good news I got my new work computer yesterday. Now I can do my work at my desk and not have to use three others to get everything that I need.  Of course this also means more time to be omn BYH!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)

Of course the bad thing is I now have a million files that I need to recreate, including stuff I was working on for BYH.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd like to post a smilie taking a big drink of an "adult beverage" - but, alas, I don't see and I also don't see one lounging in a hammock under a shade tree taking a nap - which, as busy as it sounds like you have been you need a nice drink (even if it's just a cool refreshing coca-cola) and a vacation   on the new computer  on having to recreate all your files.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 26, 2012)

I will take a vacation in September, for the fair 

I am trying to make time every night for me to relax. That is kinda of working.


----------



## elevan (Jul 26, 2012)

Nifty clued me into something that I just love...drop box.  It's a backup system for your files.  You download it to your computer (any and all of them) then drop files into it that you don't want to lose.  It's free and it's got a good amount of space to start that you can upgrade for free when you invite others to join.  Here's the link if you want to try it:  http://db.tt/LwEqCKL4


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 27, 2012)

My new chicks arrived this morning!!!! 12 BR 12 EE poulets 2 EE roos and 1 mystery chick


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 30, 2012)

Warning this is a rant. 

To go with the peep peeps, we have one last litter of kittens. Tomorrow all unfixed kitties that are old enough are getting fixed and I am making an appointment for the new bunch and thier mommy. Why is it that I am always taking care of the neighbors animals. I mean the horeses are his.  The mommy of all the kitties that I now have he is the one that started feeding her. So then she had a litter(#1) of 3 and he said he would take care of them and her, he only took care of one of the kittens. Well the next thing I know we have a litter(#2) of 5 (the one that we found about 10 months ago) I got the kittens and the mommy inside and found homes for all the kittens and got momma fixed. Well then Missy from litter #1 turns up pregant and with in a few days we have a litter (#3) of 5 so I get missy and her litter inside, only three survive and I can only find a home for one. The two that are left and Missy are going in tomorrow along with DD's kitten from #1 and Goldie also from #1 was going to go in. I thought she might be pregant but after 3 litters of 5 in less than a year ready to just fix things. Well yesterday I went to check on all the kittes and couldn't find Goldie, so I left the door to her room oopen and when I went up a couple of hours later I noticed she was skinny again. With a little bit of looking I found a litter (#4) of 5 more kittens, so she can't go tomorrow so I am taking my sisters cat instead. The good news is that it looks like I have homes for 4 of them all ready.  


The plan is that after tomorrows batch is fixed they get 10 days to heal then they are back outside to deal with the mice and such out there. Then at the end of September I will take the last 6 in to get fixed. I am so lucky that I found the deal that I did at a local clinic, the ground tomorrow is FREE no charge other than the gas to get there and back.   Then if the deal is gone by the end of September I will use the family plan for the six, for mommy and all kittens from the same litter $35 so not too bad. Then they get the same thing 10 days to heal/go to new homes and then out to get the mice.

I know that there is more going on in my life right now but I can't thing of anything so I am sure I will update again this afternoon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Warning this is a rant.
> 
> To go with the peep peeps, we have one last litter of kittens. Tomorrow all unfixed kitties that are old enough are getting fixed and I am making an appointment for the new bunch and thier mommy. Why is it that I am always taking care of the neighbors animals. I mean the horeses are his.  The mommy of all the kitties that I now have he is the one that started feeding her. So then she had a litter(#1) of 3 and he said he would take care of them and her, he only took care of one of the kittens. Well the next thing I know we have a litter(#2) of 5 (the one that we found about 10 months ago) I got the kittens and the mommy inside and found homes for all the kittens and got momma fixed. Well then Missy from litter #1 turns up pregant and with in a few days we have a litter (#3) of 5 so I get missy and her litter inside, only three survive and I can only find a home for one. The two that are left and Missy are going in tomorrow along with DD's kitten from #1 and Goldie also from #1 was going to go in. I thought she might be pregant but after 3 litters of 5 in less than a year ready to just fix things. Well yesterday I went to check on all the kittes and couldn't find Goldie, so I left the door to her room oopen and when I went up a couple of hours later I noticed she was skinny again. With a little bit of looking I found a litter (#4) of 5 more kittens, so she can't go tomorrow so I am taking my sisters cat instead. The good news is that it looks like I have homes for 4 of them all ready.
> 
> ...


 I have 4 to get fixed too  my kittens this year were boys and have only 2 left


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 30, 2012)

Last year girls this year only boys surving. Not sure on current litter I havn't check memeroized yet. 


 It looks like I have homes for all the new kittens.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Last year girls this year only boys surving. Not sure on current litter I havn't check memeroized yet.
> 
> 
> It looks like I have homes for all the new kittens.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 30, 2012)

YEA! - blasted neighbor


----------



## elevan (Jul 30, 2012)

My Grandma has a ton of strays that she is feeding and they are having litter after litter.  She cannot afford it anymore so we called the humane society and they are spaying the females (and then returning them) for her.  But she still needs to find homes for them.  We took 3 of them but there are about 20.  People told her to quit feeding them but she could never have an animal on her doorstep hungry and in need and not feed it.

I wish you the best of luck in finding homes for them.  You're a kind soul for taking them in and seeing that there needs are met.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 30, 2012)

I do what I can little as it is.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 31, 2012)

Well it is time to go home and rest then go pick up kitties. I decided that a full 8 at work is over rated.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 6, 2012)

All five kitties fixed and one went back to sisters house and I found a home for another. Missy is now back out in the barn and loving life, she gets a little bit of fresh milk every morning and afternoon. She will get up on the milking stand if I don't go fast enough, so I am getting much faster at milking. We have finally finished all the coops and chleaned out the goat shed. I am still keeping it closed for the most part, execpt feeding/milking time.

We are now in the 10 day window for Rosie to kid, (nervous smillie) I can't wait and I am scared to death at the same time.   The buck she is breed to has thrown a large buckling, the only other time he has been breed. So I don't know what to expect. I will be posting pics and maybe a video too when it happens. We have another fire buring in the valley so that should add stress for everyone.  So I think that I need to go home and take a long bath with candles and a good book. That might help, but the kitten may try and take a bath with me hmmm. Not sure that would work.

When my head is functioning a little better I will have to tell you all about Pooh Bear my orange tabby bob tail kitten that I am keeping.  I know I have enough animals, but he perfect forever home has not come along yet sooo.

OK enough rambling for one afternoon. Happy Monday everyone, may the week be full for happiness and success in all you under take.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 7, 2012)

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=21603898&ni...queue-3#ooid=xubHRrNToVcquuOM9Mpn8RfR8h-fSx72

Cute news clip of nigerians


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 8, 2012)

Rosie kidded! About an hour ago i will post pics tomorroe.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 9, 2012)

Thor buckling








OMG (Oreo My Goat) (for now) doeling







Rosie and kids


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah, so when are coming to drop her off?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 9, 2012)

When we have a herdstock on this side of the rockies


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 9, 2012)

SOOOOO cute!!! Congrats again!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok now for the full update. I spent a lot of time with the yesterday and a lot of time sleeping.  So today it's back to m\wotk to get caught up  

So wednesday mornig I had posted a question about when she would kid, had the children checking on her all day and generally just stressing. I had read Rolls page on kidding for begginers and I can't thank her enough for that page. So I noticed that she was getting close and but I figured I still had a couple of days to go. Well about 8:30 Wednesday evening my buck Beau-Tye was acting up which got the horse going. So mom went out to check on him and hollred at me to get out there. I figured that I would get my stuff and sit with Beau for a bit until he calmed down. 

Once he was calm we checked on the chicks because we were getting a lot of smoke from a wild fire. Then we noticed that the kids forgot to water the horses  So while I'm watering the horses, I noticed that Rosie was laying down and getting up and grunting a lot. SO I sent mom after children (who had vanished again  ) the rags and the kit. Now keep in mind I just cleaned out the kidding shed, so she picked a corner of her yard  and with in a few we had the first bubble with fluid present and pop. Then maybe 20 min and I saw the first kid. While I am focused on her the sun is setting, the flash light dying and people running around trying to get lights set up for me. Back to the bubble, it looked like the pictures a nose and 2 hoofs, couple of pushes and he was out. Got him wiped off and handed to mom, she started cleaning and looking after him.

My son then noticed a second bubble.   When I got back there I noticed that it had burst and that we were missing a hoof. So with a little work and help we got baby #2 out. The first thing that I thought was Oreo, I have a black and white appy with that name, hence OMG a very Utah phrase. I spent several mintues working on OMG to get her nose cleared and to keep her breathing then I passed her to mom. It took mom a few to realise that she had two.  

So we all spent about an hour out there after, cleaning up and just watching. While we were all there baby #1 tried to jump and such so he got the name Thor. So after everyone else went to bed I stay with them to watch for the pleanceta and just keep an eye on things. Finally about 3am they all settled down and I headed in to bed. 

I will be posting more pics in the days to come. Also OMG's name has had an adjustment to Odette My Goat, OMG will go on the paper work.  :bun


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 10, 2012)

They are adorable!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the babies are now one week old. They are jumping and running all over the yard. OMG has filled out and is doing wobderful, I was a llittle comcerned for the first day or so but all is good now. I have to change the color of my nails all the goats think they are probios and try to eat them.  silly goats.  

I am sleeping better and not running out to check on every cry that they make, I learning what they all mean, mostly they are saying "MOMMM stop that!" I have a couple of pictures that I will post as soon as I have time. Work has been crazy this week.

I think that is all for now, I am sure that there has been more going on just don't remmber it all right now. Talk to you all soon oh and Welcome back from your trip Red!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 24, 2012)

I have finally got the goats move around. So that the normal does are in one yard, the lactating does and kids less than 3 months in another yard and the boys further away from the girls. I have been putting this off because I just could not figure out the logistics of the move, (yesterday figured it out in less than 10 minutes  ) Anyway this morning when I milked Bea, I got 1  cups from her  I normally only get  cup. I hope this keeps up   That would mean buying less cow milk. 

The babies are doing good running and bouncing everywhere. This weekend I will work on posting a video of them.


A cup and a half of milk


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 29, 2012)

In the last month or so I saw an ice cream recipe for ice cream with out eggs. Now I can't remember the journal it was in or even who posted it.   If you know where it is please let me know. I promised my grandmother fresh peach ice cream.


----------



## daisychick (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13333    post #1412

It was me asking for the recipe the other day and Roll's gave it to me.   I tried it and it was soooo good!


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought it was Rolls too. I was searching her journal but gave up.
Here is a copy of the recipe for you BRM.



> 1 pint store-bought heavy cream (or goat cream if you have it ....)
> 2.5 pints goat milk
> 2 T vanilla
> 1 c sugar
> ...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you sooo much. Now I know why I couldn't find it in your journal.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 5, 2012)

I have made a huge disicison. I am going to try and move to Palestine, TX. I am looking for a job, I have people that I can stay with if needed. I have a chance at my own 10 acres. I am exicited and scared at the same time.

If anyone has any info on the area please tell me what you can.


----------



## Alice Acres (Sep 5, 2012)

Re: your possible move to TX

It sounds like you have some people and support there - that would be a huge plus for a move that far.

As far as climate - if humidity and heat aren't your thing, you will be miserable there.
I have a friend who is originally from there - she hated the climate. Her and her hubby were military - but after they married and started a family, she got out. Husband was career, an officer...and when he got out they could go virtually anywhere. They ended up with the best job offer (and grandparents of course  ) in the Houston area - so they moved there. (She was happiest stationed in Alaska - so you KNOW she hates TX weather!)

My only other experience was also in the Houston area - the brother of a good family friend ended up moving back to MN with his family d/t the gang problems down there. He was an executive, lived in a great area (as much as possible), but he and his wife just couldn't justify the risk to their kids down there. 
I saw that you have kids...so it's a concern. :/

I looked the town up on the map...looks to be decent sized with good access to bigger cities when you need it, but with lots of rural area right outside the town. Good luck!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 7, 2012)

I now have a facebook page for the "farm"

https://www.facebook.com/CelticHillsFarm

I applied for the job in Texas. I have taken steps for land and housing. Now it is all in G-d's hands. If this is ment to be it will happen if not he will show me the other way to go.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 7, 2012)

The FB page looks good.  I hope that if you are supposed to be in Texas that everything works out for you to get there.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 9, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> The FB page looks good.  I hope that if you are supposed to be in Texas that everything works out for you to get there.


X2


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Sep 17, 2012)

After a week at home I am back at work. I love taking time off to just be at home. I got to play Pokemon with the kids, help with school, and just hang out with them. I also got work done in the goat yard. I put in a new gate that they have yet to figure out how to get through, lets hope that it stays that way  I also learned the Queen Bea likes to be a mommy goat. Last night when I went to milk her she had none. I knew this means that someone has been nursing, well her doeling is in another yard so I know it's not her. Well I let her out of the shed and brought in Rosie and got a little more, I know that I won't get much from her because she has two nursing. Well when I let Rosie out there was Bea nursing the babies.  So last night I worked on moving all the goats to new places so no one could nurse on Bea. The best part about this is that I now know that she will take other babies if I need her to.

Well I guess that I should get to work, I mean I've been gone for a week so there is some stuff that I need to do. Oh I forgot to mention that "THE" CEO will be in town today so everyone is stressing out.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Oct 29, 2012)

I am going through a real rough time with work right now. I am not at a point where I can go into details I will leave it that I am having problems with the same person again. Managment has done nothing and I don't know how I am going to manage standing up to a culture of corruption and un ethical behavior in the company. I am going to fight this I have to it just hard. All I really want to do is run away from the problem and let someone else deal with it, but I can't. So any postive thoughs and prayers would be welcome for me and my father who works here too.

Thank you all for being here for me, even if I have never seen you.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 13, 2012)

For those who beleive in spirtiual attack (and even those who don't) please send as much prayer coverage as you can for me and my family. My fater and I are under attack at work and I am not sure how much longer either one of us can last. We are in an area with little to know coverage from within.  If you need any information please PM and I will provide what info I can.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2012)

The Holy Spirit has your answer. Be encouraged! Will be holding you up BRM.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank You


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 13, 2012)

Is 54:17 read from 14 thru 17


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 21, 2012)

Just an update. Things are going much better thank you for all the paryers. Please keep them comming.  

On the animal front. All the cats are fixed and have homes.  Last month Bea was bread with Apollo so start the pinnk thoughts now, she is due March 26, 2013. Lst time she went right on her due date  I am planning on taking that week off from work so I won't miss it. 

I think in Feb I will breed Caroline with Beau Tye.  but we will see.

Again thank you for all the suppoprt. I don't know what I would do with out you there to help pick up the peices and keep them mostly in place. 

Have a safe and Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 21, 2012)

Keeping you and your family in my prayers


----------



## bigmike (Nov 27, 2012)

BRM, just read through your journal..I totally understand about not having enough to do.I work for the DoD as a unit mail clerk in a training brigade.I am lucky if I have more than 10 pieces of mail to deal with on a day..I am literally finished with all my work in less than an hour.But I have to be there until 1600...I just use the time to surf,read BYH and research goat info..Also daily check CL for good goat deals.That is how I ended up with my Lamancha, she was posted on CL as a registered lamancha doeling for $150.oo..That is an awesome price as they go for $300.oo and up around here.I love her, just waiting for her to come into heat so I can take her to be bred.Plan on breeding her to a Nigerian because I want a Minimancha.Will take her to the same breeder that my Nigerian doe is at right now to be bred (I miss my baby)........

Have you heard anything on the move to Palestine? I have been through there numerous times traveling from my area to my dads in Southern Louisiana..It sure is a beautiful area, pretty,green, lots of trees....My part of Texas is on the edge of the Great Plains, is dryer, and not near as pretty..You'll find us Texans are good folk and very friendly..Would love to see you make the move...................................Mike


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 28, 2012)

Mike I would trade you places in a heart beat. At least you don't have to spend the day trying to look busy. I just wish that the work load was steady. This week for example Monday and Tuesday I was swamped with almost more that I could handle, today I am going slow to make the work last a little longer. I do spend the down time on here or looking at all the goats that I want. I just need to win the power ball then I can get the land and goats that I want. Until then I will dream and work on my breeding plan.

At this point I have not heard about Palestine. I do have a friend in the area talking to people trying to make things happen for us. I am just waiting to see if she finds anything for us. I hope she does I am ready to move and start the next part in my life, right now I fell like the pause button has been pushed and I am just waiting for the play button. I will keep everyone posted if any thing changes.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

That kind of job is so frustrating...did a one year government contract job years ago in a welfare office...by morning coffee break my work for the day was done and it made me nuts...I talked to my supervisor and he said...bring a book to read...what???  Finally told him I couldn't stand it and he added more work to my day...that lasted to noon...and I did not renew my contract when that year was up.  Got a job at a law office for half the pay and tons of work...more deadlines than possible to fill everyday and the work day just flew by so quickly...really liked that so much better!!!  

Hope your plans for your move are meant to be


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 4, 2012)

Last night I was showing my mom all the CHristmas pictures and I realized. That if I were to see most of you that I would keep walking not knowing you, but if you had one of your animals with you I would reginoize the animal. I know the faces of Lady Gaga and Katy Parry, I know Moses, and so many others.  I mentioned to my mom that I know many of your animals by sight but not the people that go with them.

Also in other news I am applying for a job with the DOJ  It is here in Salt Lake so no moving just more $ 

I will add more this afternoon after I get my work done.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Really hope that job turns out 

And you are so right about not knowing what the person looks like...just their animals 

Photos of me are on my old computer, and can't use the CD burner because it does not work...all photos on my new computer are just of my animals and granddaughters...can you tell what my priorities are from that?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Ok here comes another one of my plans.  I have applied for several jobs and have heard nothing back soo. I am begining to think that I am supposted to stay right where I am, both myself and my mother have been looking for ways to make more money from home. Then the other day our quartlerly DD (Dwarf Digest) showed up in the mail, with an add for help with the adds, it's a comission only job. Mom emailed and looks like she got it.  So if you want to advertise in the DD PM me and we can work it out. I will also post in the Buy/Sell/Trade thread as soon as I have more info.

Now the other thing that we are going to do is start working on a plan to raise and sell meat goats. Now I know very little about meat goats  so it will require a lot of reading a research. Of course I am open to what everyone on here has to say. I am working on reading all the member pages/Breed pages on meat goats. Just so you know fainters are out, don't need or want the rush that would come with finding the heard fainted. I also plan on looking into selling goat beauty products at farmer's markets and other such things. So I am working on a breeding plan with my ND's so that I will have the milk that I need for that. Then there is also the though of bees to go with the beauty products. So I will have to look into having my own vs. buying from others and that hole ball of wax. I will also be looking for 5 to 10 acres to buy or rent close to the house to raise the meat goats. I also want to look into the possibility of co-oping the meat goats with someone who all ready has the land.

Then on top of that I need to get chickens sent to the processors, make/clean ect my milking kidding barn.  It was great until the stupid white chickens took it over. So that will mean a weekend of cleaning out and spraying down with vingar or maybe vodka (no smell) Then another weekend of getting it set up all this before March 26th when Bea is due. I will be starting a kidding thread when it gets close. I also will need to find the time to clean out the barn and make stalls in it for the horses and the goats. The plan is that the bucks will go out there and have a "goatie" door to thier own yard. This of course will mean moving Howard out there with Beau. Howard is Beau's rooster. I will post more about him when I get a little more time and I can get my head to stop spinning with all the other ideas and plans that are in there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

I had to laugh when I read about why you don't want fainting goats ... I also would panic if I ever saw that... think I'll stick to my hair/meat sheep.

Sounds like you have some good ideas 

If you can...take some quiet time for yourself everyday...let your mind be still, and as my Mama would say...wait on the Lord...He has a plan for you, and if you are still...He will show you


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

The one message that I have gotten from Him loud and clear it "Be still and know that I am the L-d" I work on that everyday. I just keep asking Him for an email or letter detailing the plans so that I know what I need to be doing. Still waiting, I think it may be a while befor I get it  One thing that I do everyday is I go out with my goats and just love on the ones that want lovin' and it helps me a lot. During the winter I am not home for feedings. It is dark when I leave and dark when I get home and my girls have an opion about feeding in the dark. Let me tell you they don't like it because as soon as it starts to get dark they head for bed.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas BRM


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 26, 2012)

Good morning to all. Well for the frist time in years we had a white Christmas, and the snow is still comming down. They are calling for a 2 to 3 day storm and then more on Sunday. I get to work this week so I get three days of getting paid with little or nothiong to do. I think that I will work on cleaning and straighening my desk and getting files ready for the new year. I think that I may also spend some time playing on the computer. 

My one doe who should not be breed but has been acting and looking like she was ready to kid, well she is now back to normal. She is doing what she normally does. I think that she employed the "doe code" just so that I would spend more time out in the yard with her.  But that's ok I needed it more than normal these last few days. I love the holidays but some times the noise and mess just gets to me. 

Christmas morning was fun the kids got what they wanted. The biggest smile of the day was when my son got his new train set, Lionel O gage, up and running with the smoke and everything going.  He did most of the set up by himself. I finally got a new tv now I can read the guide on the screen. It replaces the tv that I have had sence I lived in the Barricks over 10 years ago. The tv came with a blue ray player and "Gone With The Wind" Now I think that I need to download the book on my nook and read it again. It has always been one of my favorites. I got to spend time building Legos with my daughter, she got most of the Lego friends set. What she didn't open yesterday is being saved for her birthday in Feburary. We figured that we should get birthday while all the sales were on. 

I hope that you all had a wonderful Christmas and have a wonderful 2013


----------



## bigmike (Dec 27, 2012)

BRM, just catching up..Glad you made it through the holidays ok..They can be a struggle for me but this year was super busy so it went well...Good that you recognize the need for quiet time and can spend it with your goats...Aren't they great..mine are quiet,playful and loving and always help out my mood, especially on the bad or hard days when I am overwhelmed by the noise and activity going on around me...Also help brighten me up on the down days...Wish VA would recognize them as a therapy animal then they would pay for new ones lol....Keep your chin up and be positive and I'm sure you will be guided the right way....We were going to move to a town that is 45 minutes closer to work and get out of this old drafty farmhouse we live in but something held me back and it didn't seem right...Then they got my meds balanced out right and I realized where we were was someplace to realize my dreams for a small self sufficient farmette..Went and got chickens and some goats and am really happy that we didn't make the move..Good luck with the jobs, sure you will get one soon.......Mike


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 27, 2012)

I have started working on a web site. It is still in the rough stages because I left the flash drive with all the pictures at home. Please take a look celtichills.weebly.com  and leet me know what I should add, remove, chage ect. Remember I am still working on it. I just like feed back through out the process.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 3, 2013)

We have yet to see above 29 this year if we are lucky it will hit 32 next week. Everything is frozen, water, gates, people. I just want to get warm.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate the cold too.  It is warmer today than it has been.  I hope it warms up for you soon.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 4, 2013)

The weather guys is calling for snow next week.  That means that it will warm up a bit. It is too cold to snow right now.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> The weather guys is calling for snow next week.  That means that it will warm up a bit. *It is too cold to snow right now*.


That just confused me. It can be too cold to snow?  I knew it could be too warm to snow, but never too cold.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure on the sicence of it but I do know that at extremly cold temps that it won't snow. I will see if I can find a link about it. Intresting fact Antartica is a desert.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 4, 2013)

> December 26 -
> You have probably heard the saying, "it's too cold to snow", but is there any truth to the statement? Actually, it's not true but, as temperatures fall, so does the amount of moisture that the air can hold. So, typically, cold air has much less moisture in it than warm air. But, it doesn't become too cold to snow.
> 
> At very cold temperatures snow tends to be much lighter and contains less water. For instance, at 32 degrees 10 inches of snow generally equals around 1 inch of liquid water equivalent. At extremely cold temperatures it may take 50 inches of snow to equal 1 inch of water. The south polar cap is extremely cold and it snows there. The polar caps may only receive 10 to 20 inches of snow a year...it just never melts.


http://www.crh.noaa.gov/fsd/?n=suxtrivia12 it is on December 26th

So I guess it doesn't get to cold to snow.

ETA http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/education/svrwx101/winter/faq/ Just more info on too cold to snow. Now Marlow has awakened the student in me and I am looking for all the answers that I can find to this question.   I guess I never mentioned that I love to research.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cloud cover holds in heat.  Clear skies produce colder days than cloudy ones.  So when a region is "as cold as it gets", it won't snow becasue the sky is clear.  

The temperature at which it is "too cold to snow"  will vary depending on local weather patterns.  The temperature at which it is" too cold to snow" in Indiana will be higher than how cold "too cold to snow" is in Minnesota.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 4, 2013)

and then you have the Salt Lake Valley. Right now we are in a tempture inverstion, Basically we are under a high pressure that is trapping all the air in the valley. It traps all the cold air in the valley along with all the gunk. It is weird usually it is warmer in the Valley than the Moutains but today it will be 25 and smoggy in Salt Lake and in Park City it will be 27 and sunny. So part of the reason it won't snow right now is that there is little to know activity in the atmosphere.

(ingore the misspellings. I was up until 2am reading. So the brain is a little groggy and the eyes don't like the screen)


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I learnt something new.  I always just figured if it was below 32F then any precipitation had the chance to be snow.  Though we did have some snow flurries here when the weather was 40F. Didn't stick or anything but it snowed.

We rarely get snow here so I don't know all the science behind it.

Nice to know the science behind it now though.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 8, 2013)

OK well work has been slow this week so I have managed to read the whole Fifty Shades trioligy and get the website updated with more pictures http://celtichills.weebly.com/. I am woking on adding a blog entry for this week, I just need to figure out what I want to say in it. Feel free to check it out and reply with editing help. There are times that I go to fast and don't read clearly what I am typing. I also need to get some sleep. One of these days I will learn not to take books to bed with me. That is the #1 way that I loose sleep.

The other project for the day convinceing both of my parents that all of us going to the hockey game on Saturday is a good thing. That we need some family time with out books or tv. We will see how that goes.

On the goat front I think that Bea has settled, there have been no signs of heat and she is becomeing more aggressive towards the other goats. I will have to check the calender at home for the due date range but I know that the early one is March 26th.  More babies. I will do my best to keep you all posted on the kidding progress and everything else going on in life.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a goat that is not doing well. I have posted it here http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=299435#p299435 if you would please take a look and let me know what to do. Also prayer and postive thoughts. This is my Capone and I can't loose him.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

taking goat to the vet please pray for both of us


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 15, 2013)

Here is the run down of the last 24 hours for me.

OK now for the wrap up.  My one year old wether was off feed shaking and not peeing. After posting here I decided to drench with a water and lemon juice mix. I did not have any of the fruit fresh so I used what I had on hand. After a bit I decided that I needed the in person help of someone with more experiance so I called the vet. I got the goat into the van and he enjoyed looking out the windows on the way there. The vet listened to lungs, heart and tummy and took his temp and every thing was normal. He said that we needed to separate him so that we could monitor is intake and output. The vet sepected that he was shivering and dehydradated. We got the goat home and set up in the garage. Baby gates do not hold goats very well. I spent time out there with him getting him settled down. When I checked on him at 10:00 he had made a bug puddle. Never thought I would be happy to see goat pee in the garage but I was. After talking to the vet this morning he said that he can go back with the herd. Also to keep an eye on him and make sure he gets water. I am so glad that it was nothing worse than what it is and that at this point my baby boy will be all right. We just have to get through this cold spell.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 15, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!    Glad he is going to be ok!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 15, 2013)

He is now back out with the herd and very happy. In other news there are changes at work, good changes. They finally have heard me when I have said that doing 5 jobs is just too much. So now I am back up at the cashier's window and will be the recptionist for the service department.  This will take a lot of stress off of me and I can work and be able to do the reading and research that I need to do for the farm. I will also be able to keep up with the website.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 15, 2013)

New blog up on the web site. OK the new change is now boring. I guess that means that I will spend even more time on here.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

Glad they heard you!  finally :/


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 17, 2013)

Me too  Tomorrow I get to go see baby goaties   my breeder has had like 12 babies in the last week. I will get to pick out one that will come home in march.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

Yay congrats


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 18, 2013)

We are home and we picked out out girl. She will come home at weaning time. I learned how to disdub so now I can do it myself once I get all the tools for it. I will post pictures once I warm up a little bit.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 21, 2013)

Here is a picture of our new girl. What do you think.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 21, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of our new girl. *What do you think*.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/4739_img_6685-410x266.jpg


I want her!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

awww...she's a cutie


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't wait to bring her home in a few months. I will also be bring home one more girl from the same farm. I just have to wait un til March to see how many does there are to pick from. Here is a pic of her sister. I did have first pick between the two. The one that I picked likes to be held and to cuddle,


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 21, 2013)

the new doeling congrats


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

She is adorable. What will you name her?

OK, I'm a dork...just scrolled down and saw not one but two pics of kids.  How did I actually miss a pic...I can see missing a post but a whole pic.... ???

So, I will try that again.... What will you name them?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

I had to pick one of the two little girls. I wish I could have both of them. I picked the first one. Her name is Mae. She is the half sister to my wether Capone, as in Al Capone. So I figured that I should name her after any real life sisters that he had. So I did the research and found out he had one sister Rose. Well that name won't work for me because I all ready have a Rosie. So the research contuined and I learned that Al Capone was married.  and his wife's name was Mae. So before going to meet the girls I had the name in mind. I pick up both girls and loved them and lots of the 15 babies running around  When I was holding my little girl Miss Mae fit her so between that and the fact that she wanted to be held and cuddled she stole my heart and will come home when it warms up a lot.

If any one in the Intermountain West is looking for ND babies PM me and I can connect you with my breeder.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats on the new little girl!  She's adorable


----------



## Symphony (Jan 23, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> Congrats on the new little girl!  She's adorable


x2


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

OK I now declare that winter has been here too long and it is time for all the cold and ice to leave.  This morning as I was leaving for work I heard one of the goats crying so I headed out to check on him. Well about 3/4 of the way across the yard I slipped on the snow/ice and fell.   If I was an NHL goalie it wouldn't have been a problem but I'm not, so I landed on my knees/butt with my legs to the side. Now I hurt but I can move didn't break anything just streched musels that havn't streched that way in a long time. I had to dig my phone out of my back pocket and call mom to come out and help me up. I then called dad to let him know that I was going to be late for work and he offered to leave work and come pick me up so that I don't have to drive at all today.   for daddy. I did check on the goat and he was fine he was just calling to the girls in the other yard to come out of thier shelter so he had some one to play with.

Thank you for the complments on my new girl. I will let you know when she is comming home. :bun


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

, sorry about the fall..hope everything is alright ....I agree with you, i'm ready for winter to be over, ready for spring so i can get the garden started.....But my winter and your winter are a little different..It was 45 this morning for a low but supposed to be around 30 tonight...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Mike, I will trade you winters. It has been so cold latley that I have stopped looking at the temp. For right now I am playing it by ear and if I need to I will head to the VA to get it looked at.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 23, 2013)

Four words......

Eye Bu Pro Fen!!!!!

LOL, seriously can't beat it for pain from trauma.  Hope you don't hurt for too long and glad it was just bumps and bruises.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

Nope I'll keep my winter thank you very much....I spent a few years in Wyoming so I know what your winter can be like..plus half my adult life in Germany so I'm no stranger to the cold....Good luck if you have to go to the va, here it is almost impossible to get in to see your doctor but all we have is a clinic..I guess you have a Medical center there or close by with an emergency room....And the VA is my primary health care provider..It's free and I earned it..


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

I took some as soon as I got in the house. With the way I am feeling right now I am glad I did. In a little while I will take tylenol and alternate them through out the day. The other thing about the fall I did not spill my coffee.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

..that comes with experience...gotta keep the coffee from spilling  ..


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

That comes from living on a big, ugly, float pice of grey steel.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

Never rode a deck like you did, but i did plenty of things like drink coffee standing up in my track commanders hatch as it rolled across the countryside, and thats just like standing in a small boat with large waves...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

There is a reason that I went with the Wing. I can drink coffee and read a paper back book while riding in the back of a CH 46 with no problems.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

If we got to ride in the back of a chinook (similair to the ch46) we were in heaven..I could do anything in one of those but usually slept or read...Didn't get too many rides though since our launchers were too heavy (13 tons) for air lift or to air drop....We were the only non airborne unit at Fort Bragg .....Were you in The Corps or Navy..


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

The Marines are there any other branches  I will take a heliocopter over any other form of transportation. Love flying in them.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

...Semper Fi ....Marines walk too much for transportation...Mechanized Artillery that can take out a grid square is the only way to go..


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

I hate walking a lot and I knew that going in so I secured myself a spot in the wing. I will admit that I have a fondness for the artilley boys. I have always been in awe of the accuricy and all the math that goes into it. Also to get paid to blow stuff up that is just cool.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

We were accurate but not pin point..I was MLRS , yep blowing stuff up is cool until you roll through the artillery battalion you just fired on half an hour before..Not a pretty picture and sticks with you


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

Talking to some of the older guys at the VA I know how that stuff stays with someone. I was lucky to never see anything like that. I glad that the VA is taking steps to start helping our boys with PTSD as soon as the get state side.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, and the Army is doing a much better job with it too...A lot of these kids already have a PTSD diagnosis when they get out and that gives them an atuomatic 50% from VA from the start..In my case I fought with them for years and they kept saying I didn't have PTSD.....But once i was rated for it I am very pleased with their treatment of it unlike some of their other areas...I think the VA now has excellent Mental Health care...It took them awhile to get my meds right but now that they have I am much better, plus the year of PTSD group once a week helped a lot too...It's good to have a bunch of guys that all understand where you are coming from and going through..


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

The meds tend to take a while to work out mostly because there are so many options for them. The other place the my VA (can't/won't speak for others) is making great strides in care is for the Female vets. They are making a push in the media to let women know that they are vets too and that being in combat is not what makes you a vet. The MH clinic and the Women's clinic work together to creat women's olny support groups and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah I noticed that the VA was pushing for better care for female vets...And I think it is a great thing...Y'all are my sisters and deserve the same good care as all my brothers and I recieve.....Without the women in todays armed forces they wouldn't be able to function....I was lucky, when I went in in '81 my MOS was one that allowed females, so my first duty station there were some in our unit..I have no problems with female soldiers as long as they do their job and pull their weight...And I met many that did and were great soldiers..And also met a lot that were slackers and played the girlie card all the time..But I met just as many worthless slacker males too..........You at work? I am, can't you tell I am working hard.,...


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

At work I am plowing through a years worth of paid work orders that need to be filed. Then when I can't sit any longer I am check the shelfs for parts to see if they are here or not (techs taking parts with out telling anyone  it just makes things harder for the rest of us.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 23, 2013)

I understand that...Luckily no one can take anything from my office without me being here ...And since it's mail no one bothers it anyway because everyone knows it is a federal offense ..My hardest thing is trying to keep occupied and not die of boredom...I spend a LOT of time online and surfing..lol


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

We could solve the problem by locking the doors and not letting the techs in the parts room. But to make that work they would have to hire more parts people and you know how likley that is.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys are pretty  cool going back and forth   and thanks... to both of you!    I am a daughter of a very old marine... I know what you have done for us and your sacrifice.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Southern only someone in the "family" would get that back and forth.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys/gals are awesome...and sometimes when you all talk about the PTSD I always tear up and then I try to not cry. I can't express my thoughts, they are just deep in my heart. Please know that if I ever met you all in person I would probably break down to pieces.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

You can always thank us in goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

* Seriously I HAVE thought of that!* I am in NC, I'd love to give Mike a pretty lil goat! For Mike we have a ND or a mini mancha...anytime!  And BRMomma  what kind do you like?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

We all join for different reasons, some drafted, some for money for school and for thousands of other reasons. Most of us never hear the words thank you, some of us were never welcomed home. So to great the words from some
someone who truly means it is rare and we thank you in return. For me you are the reason I joined I needed to do my part so that everyone has a chance to live their dreams.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the little ones, Nigerians or mini nubians. Or a good looking buck with curly hair


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

I had to take a minute and read your post aloud... only a true soldier could say such a thing. It is very humbling. Thank you for our freedom! Now I'm gonna finish my crying eyes off!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 23, 2013)

to you and good night to all time for last goat check and then bed.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't how you all do it. This morning I got my first chance to drive in freezing rain. It is a very rare thing here so I have never seen it before and I will tell you I don't like driving in it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you BR Momma and BigMike.  There are no words that can properly express my gratitude.  I may live the way I wish because of the sacrifices you and others like you have made.  There is no way to ever thank someone for that.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry, been busy..A lot going on in my life right now....I almost cried tonite when i saw y'all thanking us...And as BRM said everyone does it for a different reason...i was probably meant to be a soldier, growing was fascinated by all things military..Then upon graduation from High School with jobs scarce I joined..I had to get my parents signature since when I went in I was still 17..I turned 18 in Basic training...The Army helped me mature and grow into the person I am today..I do not regret any of my military time or the training and hardships I went through......And I have nothing but the utmost respect and admiration for any vet, be they young or old, if they saw combat or not..They all are my brothers and sisters...I too have a soft spot for vets...and I am really OVERWHELMED by the thanks and gratitude that people like BRM and myself receive from the wonderful folks on this site..THANK Y'ALL  and I am very humbled.....................

BRM, be safe driving in that freezing rain..It's the worst type of winter precip there is..We tend to get some just about every year here in northern Texas and sometimes it is a couple of inches of pure ice...So be careful in it..Been there done that.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 28, 2013)

Welcom to Monday. No matter what I do it all ways seems to show up and bring the work week with it  Well I have a nice relaxing weekend. I put Jazzy in wuth Beau Tye so if things go my way then between June 22nd  and the 25th I will have little babies running around so  that she will settle. In other goat news I didn't have to deal with frozen water the weekend temps it was above freezing  then we got 10" of that white stuff last night  I spent my inside time this weekend working on my crochet goat, I am almost done with the body. I will post pics when I finish it. I am working on a family of them for a raffel at a goat show that my friend is putting on this June. I am also thinking about making a blanket for it, but we will see how long the little goat family takes.

As for the freezing rain. Last weeks edvent was the first time in 30 years that we had measurable freezing rain, .08 was the final total I belive. So for us it just does not happen. And for that I am glad because it just makes life slippery as all get out. I think that is the whole weekend up date if not I'm sure that I will post more later this morning.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 4, 2013)

Well here I am again at Monday. It's not so bad this week. Other than the fact the my team lost yesterday  but there is always next year. I spent several hours with the goats yesterday. They all got groomed they are all sheding a lot, I am hoping this means that warmer weather is close at hand. While my DD was grooming them I worked on hooves and found some are really bad and will have to be done again next week  I really need to check them on a regular basis. The ones that suprised me were the bucks all three of them were in good shape and I won't have to worry about them until next month.  I also managed to give everyine the CD&T with no problem. First time giving shots to any living thing. Now I am off to read all the journals that have been updated this weekend. :bun


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 12, 2013)

OK so no Monday post this week because I did not want to adknowledge it this week. 

Well yesterday was the first and the last chicken round up for my place. It took 2 adults and 4 kids about an hour and a half to round up and box up 50 chickens for transport to the processor. For the most part they were easy to catch and box. But there were some that I would get into the net just to have them jump right out again. Then there is Sheldon of my Big Bang roosters. He went over the fence to the horses yard and has yet to come back were we can get him. This means that when ever I do manage to catch him I have to process him my slef. I can do but really don't want to  It will be nice to have some fresh chicken for dinner tonight. 

This morning when I was leaving for work the yard was very quite. After having 50+ roosters out there making noise every morning it was strange to not head anything. The four that are staying were sitll asleep. The report that I got from Mom this morning is that Rock my head rooster is very happy. He is back to having his yard and ladies and none of the little buggers causing problems.

On the goat front we are about 6 weeks away from Bea's kidding date. She is getting bigger with a little udder development and she is my cuddle bug. When ever a human goes out to her yard she is right there to get her loves. This from the goat that would run if you looked at her when we brought her home last June. I don't have postive proff that she will kid because I have yet to master or even attempt to draw blood from the goats. I have watched the videos online but have not worked up to do it. This pay day I may order the kit from Bio Tracking and give it a shot. 

After a month of being sick/having extream pain in my right ear I am starting to feel better. Think that is was a medication that I was taking that was causing the problem I stopped taking the meds and now am inproving daily. It just means that I am back to the drawing board working with the docs to be able to sleep all night. So that should be fun.  Well I'm off to read the rest of the site.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 12, 2013)

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> OK so no Monday post this week because I did not want to adknowledge it this week.
> 
> Well yesterday was the first and the last chicken round up for my place. It took 2 adults and 4 kids about an hour and a half to round up and box up 50 chickens for transport to the processor. For the most part they were easy to catch and box. But there were some that I would get into the net just to have them jump right out again. Then there is Sheldon of my Big Bang roosters. He went over the fence to the horses yard and has yet to come back were we can get him. This means that when ever I do manage to catch him I have to process him my slef. I can do but really don't want to  It will be nice to have some fresh chicken for dinner tonight.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of roosters to catch! 

Is it Bea you are questioning pregnancy on? If it is then the fact that she is getting bigger and has udder development should be enough to confirm pregnancy. So why would you send biotracking on her if she is already showing pregnancy signs that are pretty definite? If it's another doe you are wondering about then I apologize for the questions. 

Hope the drs can figure out what to do to help you sleep at night.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure about Bea, but there is another one that I am not sure about. Also I just think I need to learn how to do it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

What kind of roosters do you use


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Feb 12, 2013)

I got the frying pan special from McMurray and they are white leghorns. I also had a few EE roosters and barnyard mutts.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 3, 2013)

I am still here and still reading and checking in on things here. Just when the drama flares I take a break until it calms down. I don't want to know anything about it. But I am still here and enjoying all the information and connections that I make on here.

Ok now for my update...... you can go to my website http://celtichills.weebly.com/ and read the latest blog post. I spent the morning updating the whole site. I hope that I didn't miss anything. With the way that I have not been functioning it is possible.  

The quick version is that I brought home 2 babies last month and Rosie should be kidding any time now. I have started a kidding thread for her so you can read about the doe code in affect at my place. 

Again thank you all for the information and connections that I have made on here.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess that it has been about forever ago that I last checked in with y'all. Just a quick note to say  and that things are still jumping around here. I had 10 kids born this year, 6 bucks, 4 does and lost my first goat,  a 2 yr old wether to the cold . I also sold my first goats this summer a buckling and his wether brother  I was layed off from my "normal" job in November and it was a good thing. I now have another job working for a local farmer. He runs a farmers market in the summer, with a summer camp and also a Preschool in the winter. I and my mother have been contracted to develop a preschool level animal hubsbantry crricuilim and to mange his animals over all. He is focused more on growing and selling produce and just doesn't have the time or the kowledge for animals. For now we will be working with goats (his mini-nubian and Nigerian are here now spending time with one of my bucks) a couple of sheep wethers and we will be getting chickens and rabbits. So I will be picking brains on here when it comes to the sheep and rabbits. Can't wait to get read up on all the journals on here talk to ya all soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, it has been forever. What do you want to do with the rabbits, pets or meat? 
It has been forever since I have been on here too. Sounds like your new jobis a perfect fit.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 13, 2014)

I think the job is going to be perfect, partly because I will be paid in alfa and produce

As for the rabbits I am looking for meat/pet breeds they need to provide and good amount of meat while being docile enough for kids to care for. 

I will keep everyone posted on how the job goes.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 13, 2014)

I raise New Zealand's which have a really good meat to bone ratio is excellent. My grand kids play with them. They are a pretty big rabbit. There are several that they use for meat rabbits I am not familiar with the others temperament. I am still in school but I am about half way now.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 13, 2014)

Congradulations on making it to the half way point good luck with the rest of school 

Here is my list of information that I need to complie for goats, chickens, sheep and rabbits.

1.  Breeds

2.  Housing

3.  Feed

4.  Breeding

5.  Processing


----------



## elevan (Jan 15, 2014)

It has been a while!

We have mixed breed rabbits.  Half of them are docile the other half are mean.  I'd say it depends on the individual rabbit as much as the breed.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok it looks like it's been about eleven months ago that I was last on. So I am going to try for the reader's digest version of the year. 

Let's start with goat news. I had 8 babies born this year 3 does 5 bucks and I sold 2 one of each. The doeling was related to all my bucks so I figured selling her was better than figuring out breeding next year. 

In April my father got sick and it took two months to figure out what was going on and by then the doctors said two to three weeks left. He had cancer through out his torso and there wasn't anything they could do. For the only time in his life he listened to the doctors and passed way one day shy of three weeks.  So the summer was spent taking care of him and the funeral and all that goes with it. 

While dad was sick I got the chance to share the joy of kidding whit friends who were at the house helping out with stuff.  It was so wonderful to be able to allow some amazing people to help out with the whole process. 

Once things settled down mom and I started looking for land. We managed to find 5 acres with water and a house that we could buy with dad's insurance money.  We closed on the house on September 30th and spent six weeks clearing the land, redoing the kitchen and floors, getting barns, coops and fencing in place. It was only last week that we got the old place empty and the last load out here. 

While we were working on the new house mom entered a contest from the local news station for a living room and dining room make over and she won. So now I have contractors on the way over to work on the house. 

The goats are loving it out here I am using them to clear the brush on the property.  Although the shepards had to haul a fire pit out to the pasture and light a fire to stay warm. So found a way to start disposing of the burn pile.

I think that's all for the last 9 months or so


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 19, 2014)

It sounds like you have had a long road. Sorry about your Dad. Ok where are the pics of the new place.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Nov 19, 2014)

Ok here are a few pictures for you the barn with the first snow, goats clearing the pasture and Abby, John, and Murphy checking out the new barn. Abby and John were born 24 hours after dad passed.


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 19, 2014)

Sounds like you've had an eventful and rough year. 
Sorry to hear about you dad, but am happy to hear you've found a place that makes you and your mom happy.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 19, 2014)

My condolences on losing your dad.  You and your mom have sure been through a lot this year    Congrats on the new place and your mom winning the makeover contest.


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 20, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your Dad.  He leaves a wonderful legacy in your beautiful farm.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 20, 2014)

x2


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 20, 2014)

I love the area! I had to replace my barn which looks similar to yours. I haven't been on in a while but I try to reply when I get a notification from "our " gang


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 20, 2014)

BarredRockMomma said:


> I guess that it has been about forever ago that I last checked in with y'all. Just a quick note to say  and that things are still jumping around here. I had 10 kids born this year, 6 bucks, 4 does and lost my first goat,  a 2 yr old wether to the cold . I also sold my first goats this summer a buckling and his wether brother  I was layed off from my "normal" job in November and it was a good thing. I now have another job working for a local farmer. He runs a farmers market in the summer, with a summer camp and also a Preschool in the winter. I and my mother have been contracted to develop a preschool level animal hubsbantry crricuilim and to mange his animals over all. He is focused more on growing and selling produce and just doesn't have the time or the kowledge for animals. For now we will be working with goats (his mini-nubian and Nigerian are here now spending time with one of my bucks) a couple of sheep wethers and we will be getting chickens and rabbits. So I will be picking brains on here when it comes to the sheep and rabbits. Can't wait to get read up on all the journals on here talk to ya all soon.


My wife was layed off from her normal job
She got a part time (alost full time) starting and managing a farmers market in our town
She loves it


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 2, 2014)

Here is a link to the make over that mom won. 
http://www.kutv.com/news/features/2news-this-morning/#.VH5Yqsvn_qA


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2014)

This is what I found after searching...

http://www.kutv.com/fresh-living/fe...istmas-Home-Makeover-53025.shtml#.VH6SLDHF-uI

I am sorry about your dad 
You have had a busy year. Glad you are back. Miss so many people that aren't on anymore, so nice to see an old familiar on again. 

LOVE the pics!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Dec 2, 2014)

Southern thanks for finding the good link. They were here until 11 last night finishing up and the tv crew was here at 530 this morning. So I am having some trouble making things work.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry about your Dad.

I love the pallet fence. I have one as well and it is working great! Hope things continue to go well for you and your Mom.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your rough year.  Hoping that as we get into 2015, you have happiness, peace, and calm.


----------

